# Why isn't Bin Laden wanted for 9-11?



## Mr. Jones (Feb 26, 2010)

At least by the FBI? 
FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> At least by the FBI?
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?



*While it is proven that he heads the organization that plotted the attacks, planned the attacks, and carried out the attacks, there is only circumstantial evidence that he had a direct hand in any of that.  

What you're asking is, in essence, why isn't the CEO of a company held liable for anything that his employees do on the job that is wrong.  If a ConEd meter reader steals your dog while reading your meter, should the CEO of ConEd be charged?*


----------



## Liability (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> At least by the FBI?
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?



He is technically just a *suspect* in the 9/11/2001 atrocities.  But he had already been indicted, criminally, for other (but prior) acts of terrorism.

He is a fugitive on the case on which he is already indicted.

He is not a fugitive on an (as yet) non-existent "case," the 9/11/2001 atrocities.

Personally, I want him captured on the 9/11/2001 matters and promptly questioned ONLY on that, not at all on the indicted case.  I want him tried via military commission.  I want the USA to drop the actually pending  criminal charges (for which he has already been indicted) in lieu of prosecuting him as a war criminal before a military commission.

He should not be wanted as a "criminal" at all in terms of our criminal justice laws.


----------



## Toro (Feb 26, 2010)

9/11 was an act of war against America.  Were other leaders that committed acts of war with the United States also on the FBI's most wanted list?  Was Tojo on the list when Japan bombed Pearl Harbor? 

It is much easier to build a case against bin Laden in a military court than it is in a civilian court.  

It is also much more difficult to build a case against the leader of a criminal organization than it is against the underlings who actually committed the crimes.  This is one reason why it is difficult to convict mafia dons and CEOs of companies engaged in criminal activities but not their subordinates.

Besides, what difference would it make?  It wouldn't change any of the twoofers minds.


----------



## Si modo (Feb 26, 2010)

OBL committed an act of war.  So, just kill him in an act of war.  Personally, I don't need to see him tried.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 26, 2010)

The FBI most wanted list reflects criminals wanted in the jurisdiction of the FBI. Inside the USA. Since we know he is NOT in the USA, he falls under the jurisdiction of the military and therefore is on the CIA's most wanted list. The CIA being the secretive organization that it is, they do not make this available to the public, especially to treasonous twoofers.
The statement that OBL is not wanted by the FBI, and holding that as evidence that here is a conspiracy afoot, is akin to claiming that since John Dillinger was not wanted by your local police dept, there must have been  conspiracy afoot because he did rob banks in your state.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> At least by the FBI?
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?



thats one of the things thats laughable about the 9/11 coverup commission.They say he has committed acts of terrorism aginst the united states yet they have no evidence of it so they dont even have him on on the most wanted list.


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 26, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...



no, they have no evidence that he is within their jurisdiction, so they do not have him on the their list. If you could obtain the CIA list of most wanted, bet he is on the top of it. They DO have jurisdiction overseas.
See my above post and stop being so damn pigheaded.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 26, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> thats one of the things thats laughable about the 9/11 coverup commission.They say he has committed acts of terrorism aginst the united states yet they have no evidence of it so they dont even have him on on the most wanted list.



he is on the most wanted list, jackass.


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2010)

Because Democrats are keeping it low key and Republicans don't care and they never have.


----------



## Si modo (Feb 26, 2010)

rdean said:


> Because Democrats are keeping it low key and Republicans don't care and they never have.


  What a caricature you are!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 26, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."
- G.W. Bush, 9/13/01[/FONT]

way to go Dubya!....you have a majority of the worlds support!


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
- G.W. Bush, 3/13/02[/FONT]

uh.....so I guess not.​


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 26, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I want justice...There's an old poster out West, as I recall, that said, 'Wanted: Dead or Alive,'"
- G.W. Bush, 9/17/01, UPI[/FONT]

yeah boy!..... you fuck him up bud!



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I am truly not that concerned about him."
- G.W. Bush, repsonding to a question about bin Laden's whereabouts, 
3/13/02 (The New American, 4/8/02)[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]

oh......not so much then......​


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> At least by the FBI?
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?



Why?  I'll tell you.......it's because Bush Jr. was too busy working up support against Saddam and his WMD's in his war for oil.

The Cheney/Halliburton war machine used him simply as a symbol to keep passions inflamed and a boogeyman to scare the population with.

Of course they don't want to pursue OBL.  It's much easier to keep him in the shadows to scare people with while they went and fucked up an unjust war.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 26, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 26, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him."
> - G.W. Bush, 9/13/01[/FONT]
> 
> way to go Dubya!....you have a majority of the worlds support!
> ...



yeah I have seen that video where Bush said I have no idea and really dont care,its not that important,its not our priority.

Bin Laden "allegedly" murders over 3000 people and Bush comes right out on tv saying-I dont care.Great we have a president who doesnt care whatsoever about a man who supposedly murdered over 3000 innocent people.what a great and compassionate guy,great role model to have for a president.what a great compassionate man we had running the country.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 26, 2010)

*[SIZE=+1]Bin Laden worked for US till 9/11[/SIZE]* 
 *Link* * Excerpt:* 
Former FBI translator Sibel Edmonds dropped a bombshell on the Mike Malloy radio show, guest-hosted by Brad Friedman (audio, partial transcript).  In the interview, Sibel says that the US maintained 'intimate relations' with Bin Laden, and the Taliban, "all the way until that day of September 11." These 'intimate relations' included using Bin Laden for 'operations' in Central Asia, including Xinjiang, China. These 'operations' involved using al Qaeda and the Taliban in the same manner "as we did during the Afghan and Soviet conflict," that is, fighting 'enemies' via proxies. As Sibel has previously described, and as she reiterates in this latest interview, this process involved using Turkey (with assistance from 'actors from Pakistan, and Afghanistan and Saudi Arabia') as a proxy, which in turn used Bin Laden and the Taliban and others as a proxy terrorist army. 


Of course he did, and he might _still_ be working for Bush co.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 26, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...



If it is proven that he heads the organization that did it, one would think that he should be wanted for it. A good example is Charles Manson. He was the leader of the Manson family, that committed the Tate La bianca murders. He was convicted of conspiracy to commit murder carried out by his followers on his behalf, then he was subsequently charged and convicted with the murders/crimes himself "through the joint-responsibility rule, which makes each member of a conspiracy guilty of crimes his fellow conspirators commit in furtherance of the conspiracy's object." Comparing him to a CEO, or a meter reader stealing ones dog is laughable, all things considered. What I really want to know is since America and the world was thrown into such an upheaval for the crime of 9-11, and we were told that Bin Laden and his organization was responsible, why hasn't he been formally charged with the act? It just seems strange to me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Manson


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 26, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Terral (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Mr. Jones:



Mr. Jones said:


> At least by the FBI?
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?



That is easy: The FBI (my FBI Internal Affairs Complaint) already knows all the principals involved in the 9/11 attacks that includes the FBI, CIA, NSA, FEMA, the Justice Dept, NORAD and the Joint-chiefs (my 'What Happened On 9/11' Topic) ...

Everyone from the *Inspector General* (my Complaint) to the *FAA* (my Complaint) down to the *Arlington County Board/Fire Dept* (my Complaint) is part of the 9/11 Inside Job Murder of Innocent Americans 'and' the ongoing Cover-Up Operation. The Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Was *An Inside Job* (my Topic) and everyone in Govt is complicit and looking the other way ...

The *9:32 AM First Explosion at the Pentagon* (my Topic) 'is' going to break these related 9/11 Cases 'and' a LOT of Govt Heads are going to roll ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Because Democrats are keeping it low key and Republicans don't care and they never have.
> ...



If they cared, they wouldn't have let him go.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> At least by the FBI?
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?



Because dubba Bush never intended to let his dad old buddy Usama Bin Laden go down for that.how deep were Bush and Channey in with him, hum!


----------



## Fizz (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > you expect him to make the 10 most wanted list twice?
> ...



actually, that is my point. i believe he was on the most wanted list before 9/11. if he's already on there what purpose would it serve to put him on there again?


----------



## Liability (Feb 26, 2010)

froggy said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...



What a fucking retard froggy is.

Osama is on the list already.  

It fucking matters if he's on it twice?

Idiot.


----------



## eots (Feb 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



you dont have to list him twice pin-head you only need to add the crime of 9/11 to the list under his name...


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2010)

Liability said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


You lost me on that one.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 26, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



and the purpose of adding the crime would do what, exactly? make the FBI try harder to find him?


----------



## Liability (Feb 26, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Osama bin Laden, the Islamist-jihadist-Pigfucker, shouldn't have been indicted for a 'crime' the first time and thus shouldn't be on the most wanted "fugitive" list at all.

We don't criminally prosecute enemies in war.   The very notion is libtarded, in fact.   You fucking id-eots never learn.


----------



## Liability (Feb 26, 2010)

froggy said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...




1 + 0 = 1.

There.  I lost you on another one.


----------



## eots (Feb 26, 2010)

the FBI cited lack of evidence as the reason for bin laden not being listed for 9/11..so your arguments are pointless...the answer to the question is.. lack of evidence


----------



## Liability (Feb 26, 2010)

eots said:


> the FBI cited lack of evidence as the reason for bin laden not being listed for 9/11..so your arguments are pointless...the answer to the question is.. lack of evidence



And lack of "evidence" means he has not yet been charged with anything, thus by definition he cannot be a fugitive as to the 9/11/2001 atrocities.  That makes this whole stupid thread pointless.


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2010)

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the FBI cited lack of evidence as the reason for bin laden not being listed for 9/11..so your arguments are pointless...the answer to the question is.. lack of evidence
> ...



So if hes killed someone will be facing murder charges, is that what your saying?


----------



## Liability (Feb 26, 2010)

froggy said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No.  Only a fucking moron could come up with such a massively retarded question, in fact.

We could cram a j-dam up his ass and blow that piece of camel shit to atoms, and the world would be a better place with nobody being charged with ANY crime.  

Good God, froggy, you are one stupid shit.


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2010)

Liability said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Weren't you the one who said he was not a fugitive, dipstick.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 26, 2010)

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the FBI cited lack of evidence as the reason for bin laden not being listed for 9/11..so your arguments are pointless...the answer to the question is.. lack of evidence
> ...


 So our country goes to war in Afghanistan because our leaders say they are sure OBL did 9-11 and the Taliban is protecting him. Then it turns out there is no actual evidence he was actually involved, which is why the FBIs poster doesn't say he's wanted for 9-11. So our leaders lied to us, and more importantly the victims families. All the dead serviceman/womens families, innocent civilians killed, and my brother who joined the Army believing the hype of this war on terror, and got shot. Sounds like a conspiracy doesn't it? Who would benefit from such things?


----------



## Zona (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> At least by the FBI?
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?



because Sadaam caused 9/11.  Everyone knows this.  Oh and he had WMD's.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 26, 2010)

Toro said:


> 9/11 was an act of war against America.  Were other leaders that committed acts of war with the United States also on the FBI's most wanted list?  Was Tojo on the list when Japan bombed Pearl Harbor?
> 
> It is much easier to build a case against bin Laden in a military court than it is in a civilian court.
> 
> ...


as always, direct, to the point and spot on


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 26, 2010)

rdean said:


> Because Democrats are keeping it low key and Republicans don't care and they never have.


can you post anything more stupid, or have you finally hit rock bottom on the stupidity meter?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 26, 2010)

Zona said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...


damn, you and rdean have to be long lost brothers


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Because Democrats are keeping it low key and Republicans don't care and they never have.
> ...



You're right, invading Iraq and letting Bin Laden go were very stupid.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 26, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


dang, nice attempt to out stupid your previous post, but you even failed at that


----------



## CMike (Feb 26, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzlG28B-R8Y]YouTube - Twilight Zone intro.[/ame]


----------



## eots (Feb 26, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 was an act of war against America.  Were other leaders that committed acts of war with the United States also on the FBI's most wanted list?  Was Tojo on the list when Japan bombed Pearl Harbor?
> ...



oh bullshit why is the Cole attack or the embassy attacks not an _act of war _then ..why is the Oklahoma bombing  not considered an act of war ?


----------



## Toro (Feb 26, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Because an act of war is a significant attack by a foreign power against the United States.  9/11 resulted in the deaths of more civilians on American soil by a foreign entity in the history of the United States as a country (I believe).


----------



## eots (Feb 26, 2010)

so what foreign power is responsible for 9/11 ?


----------



## Toro (Feb 26, 2010)

eots said:


> so what foreign power is responsible for 9/11 ?



Al-Qaeda is the foreign entity.

If Iran sent a warship off the coast of the United States and fired two missiles, bringing down the WTC, that would be a clear act of war.  Instead, al-Qaeda sent two planes into the WTC.  No difference.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 26, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


 Agreed. It all sounds like bullshit. Researching further, this should be all over the news, and something done about it. Here's what I found.

*When asked why there is no mention of 9/11 on Bin Laden&#8217;s Most Wanted web page, Tomb said, &#8220;The reason why 9/11 is not mentioned on Usama Bin Laden&#8217;s Most Wanted page is because the FBI has no hard evidence connecting Bin Laden to 9/11.&#8221; *

*&#8220;The FBI gathers evidence. Once evidence is gathered, it is turned over to the Department of Justice. The Department of Justice than decides whether it has enough evidence to present to a federal grand jury.
*
*It shouldn&#8217;t take long before the full meaning of these FBI statements start to prick your brain and raise your blood pressure. If you think the way I think, in quick order you will be wrestling with a barrage of very powerful questions that must be answered. First and foremost, if the U.S. government does not have enough hard evidence connecting Bin Laden to 9/11, how is it possible that it had enough evidence to invade Afghanistan to &#8220;smoke him out of his cave?&#8221; The federal government claims to have invaded Afghanistan to &#8220;root out&#8221; Bin Laden and the Taliban. Through the talking heads in the mainstream media, the Bush Administration told the American people that Usama Bin Laden was Public Enemy Number One and responsible for the deaths of nearly 3000 people on September 11, 2001. Yet nearly five years later, the FBI says that it has no hard evidence connecting Bin Laden to 9/11. *

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...in-laden-wanted-for-9-11-a-4.html#post2047051


----------



## CMike (Feb 26, 2010)

The premise of the OP is incorrect.

FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden

_CAUTION

USAMA BIN LADEN IS WANTED IN CONNECTION WITH THE AUGUST 7, 1998, BOMBINGS OF THE UNITED STATES EMBASSIES IN DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA, AND NAIROBI, KENYA. THESE ATTACKS KILLED OVER 200 PEOPLE. IN ADDITION, BIN LADEN IS A SUSPECT IN OTHER TERRORIST ATTACKS THROUGHOUT THE WORLD.


CONSIDERED ARMED AND EXTREMELY DANGEROUS


IF YOU HAVE ANY INFORMATION CONCERNING THIS PERSON, PLEASE CONTACT YOUR LOCAL FBI OFFICE OR THE NEAREST U.S. EMBASSY OR CONSULATE.


REWARD

The Rewards For Justice Program, United States Department of State, is offering a reward of up to $25 million for information leading directly to the apprehension or conviction of Usama Bin Laden. An additional $2 million is being offered through a program developed and funded by the Airline Pilots Association and the Air Transport Association._


----------



## CMike (Feb 26, 2010)

ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS check the premise when liberals post things as facts.


----------



## CMike (Feb 26, 2010)

Wanted: Senate Increases bin Laden Reward - Political Radar

_ABC News' Z. Byron Wolf reports: Senators voted Friday to double the reward money for Osama bin Laden. President Bush said in 2001 he wanted bin Laden "dead or alive." But six years after the 9/11 attacks, nobody in Osama bin Laden's inner circle has turned him in. 

Senators what to change that. They voted Friday to enable the State Department to double the reward money for the terrorist leader from $25-million to $50-million. They also voted to require the Secretary of Defense to report to congress every 90 days about the hunt for bin Laden._


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 26, 2010)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so what foreign power is responsible for 9/11 ?
> ...


Honestly the more stuff I look up about 9-11, the more questions I have. Now I'm not so sure Al-Qaeda even is what we were told it is.
Can't be sure about anything we are told about this or anything else for that matter.
_*[Every piece of evidence I came across in my own work contradicted this notion of al-Qaeda as an "Evil Empire" with an omnipotent mastermind at its head. Such an idea was undoubtedly comforting - destroy the man and his henchmen and the problem goes away - but it was clearly deeply flawed. As a result the debate over the prosecution of the ongoing "war on terror" had been skewed.  *_
'Al Qaeda Itself Does Not Exist'


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


then stop reading fucking idiotic site like that


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 26, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



It's only natural to me to check stuff like this out, and study it from different angles. These things don't make you question what they told us?


----------



## eots (Feb 26, 2010)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so what foreign power is responsible for 9/11 ?
> ...



but allciaduh is just a criminal organization ...so when you say _war _...you mean like the _war_ on drugs...and how we are _at war _mexicain drug cartels...right..


----------



## eots (Feb 26, 2010)

cmike said:


> always always always check the premise when liberals post things as facts.



fuck are you really this stupid..no one said bin laden was not a wanted man..and what does liberal have to do with anything


----------



## Fizz (Feb 26, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



just curious. what makes you think the Cole and embassy attacks were not an act of war?


----------



## Toro (Feb 26, 2010)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



How you or I define it is not relevant.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

CMike said:


> The premise of the OP is incorrect.
> 
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> 
> ...



The OP was asked, and answered by research that supports the assertion. You've produced nothing to counter the fact that OBL is not specifically wanted for 9-11.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

CMike said:


> ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS check the premise when liberals post things as facts.


I am not stuck in the left right paradigm. You get screwed no matter who is in office. Or have you been too busy waving your flag to notice.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > The premise of the OP is incorrect.
> ...


right, he's not wanted by the FBI
because he isnt within the jurisdiction of the FBI


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



poor little retarded divecon ..he is wanted by the FBI...just not for 9/11


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


so....???

you remain a fucktard


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

> right, he's not wanted by the FBI
> because he isnt within the jurisdiction of the FBI



so ?   so...is this an example of one of your lies  or your stupidity ?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


  They weren't reported as acts of war. And 9-11 was not carried out by a state, but rather by a shadowy organization that hasn't even claimed responsibility for it.   9-11 was an act of terrorism, or are you saying Al-Qaeda isn't a terrorist organization?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> > right, he's not wanted by the FBI
> > because he isnt within the jurisdiction of the FBI
> 
> 
> ...


more TPP


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


 This is becoming a fucking circus. Have you read the fucking poster dude? What do you mean he's not wanted because he's not within their jurisdiction? There is a poster with rewards and everything for the other shit he's accused of, why not 9-11? Or is it too hard for you to admit that they have no evidence?

...CONSIDERED ARMED AND EXTREMELY DANGEROUS

IF YOU HAVE ANY INFORMATION CONCERNING THIS PERSON, PLEASE CONTACT YOUR LOCAL *FBI OFFICE *OR THE NEAREST U.S. EMBASSY OR CONSULATE.


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 27, 2010)

Bin Ladin is wanted but they just don't want to highlight the fact they can not find him.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



i'm not saying al qeda isnt a terrorist organization at all. where are you getting that from?

the legal definition of an Act of War is an action by one country against another with an intention to provoke a war or an action that occurs during a declared war or *armed conflict between military forces of any origin.*

the highlighted portion certainly applies in this case.

by your definition most civil wars wouldnt be wars at all because they arent between two states.


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

there was no armed conflict of military forces on 9/11 .there was a terrorist hijacking


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


i made an error
so sue me
LOL


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> there was no armed conflict of military forces on 9/11 .there was a terrorist hijacking



you are denying that airplanes were used as weapons?


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > there was no armed conflict of military forces on 9/11 .there was a terrorist hijacking
> ...



the plane was hijacked and crashed into a building ..that does not make an armed conflict between military forces


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



it doesnt say BETWEEN, jackass. it says "of".

so now that we have determined that the planes were used as missiles and crashed into buildings all we need to do is determine if the terrorists were a military force. considering al qeda has declared war on america and trains terrorists in training camps i think the answer to that is rather obvious. let;s see if you are stupid enough to argue that point or not.


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



makes no diffrence jackass if 19 mexicains used a truck as a weapon and weapon and drove it into a walmart ..it would not be an act of war


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



says who?


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

Noun 1. military - the military forces of a *nation*; "their military is the largest in the region"; "the military machine is the same one we faced in 1991 but now it is weaker" 

military - definition of military by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

Noun 1. act of terrorism - the calculated use of violence (or the threat of violence) *against civilians* in order to attain goals that are political or religious or ideological in nature; this is done through intimidation or coercion or instilling fear


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...








of ?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> Noun 1. act of terrorism - the calculated use of violence (or the threat of violence) *against civilians* in order to attain goals that are political or religious or ideological in nature; this is done through intimidation or coercion or instilling fear



so you are claiming that the attack on the pentagon was an act of war and not an act of terrorist by posting this? thanks.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> Noun 1. military - the military forces of a *nation*; "their military is the largest in the region"; "the military machine is the same one we faced in 1991 but now it is weaker"
> 
> military - definition of military by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



why did you forget to post the rest of the definitions? because they prove my point and not yours? 

*3. Of or relating to war: military operations.*
4. Of or relating to land forces.
n. pl. military also mil·i·tar·ies
1. Armed forces: a country ruled by the military.
2. Members, especially officers, of an armed force.


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

armed conflict *between *military forces


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Noun 1. military - the military forces of a *nation*; "their military is the largest in the region"; "the military machine is the same one we faced in 1991 but now it is weaker"
> ...



because you used it as a noun not a adjective..


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> Noun 1. military - the military forces of a *nation*; "their military is the largest in the region"; "the military machine is the same one we faced in 1991 but now it is weaker"
> 
> military - definition of military by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


you are such a dishonest fuck



> mil·i·tar·y  (m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

_


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Noun 1. military - the military forces of a *nation*; "their military is the largest in the region"; "the military machine is the same one we faced in 1991 but now it is weaker"
> ...



do you have a point ??...so what...this is meaningless..you cant just post other uses of the word military ..you need to show how they are relevant in context to the quote...dummy


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, i dont, dipshit


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

Al Qaeda *military commander* reported slain in Yemen airstrike Al Qaeda military commander reported slain in Yemen airstrike - Los Angeles Times


----------



## KissMy (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> At least by the FBI?
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?



Did you even read your own link?


> ATTACK ON A FEDERAL FACILITY RESULTING IN DEATH


 I think that covers 9/11


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

lol...grasping for straws reprinting the LA times misuse of the word military doesn't help your case and this is not speaking to the terrorist attack of 9/11..


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...



so in your world the wtc towers where federal buildings...besides your point is pointless the FBI  already cited lack of evidence the reason for 9/11 not being listed ...why are you arguing with them ?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> lol...grasping for straws reprinting the LA times misuse of the word military doesn't help your case and this is not speaking to the terrorist attack of 9/11..



another moronic twoofer makes another moronic statement. its the LA Times misusing the word. 

well, how do you explain all these that did NOT come from the LA Times? 

Yemeni warplanes killed six Al Qaeda operatives Friday near a desert village bordering Saudi Arabia, *including a senior military leader* who plotted to assassinate the U.S. ambassador, security officials said. link

The US killed a key *al Qaeda military leader *based in Pakistan's Taliban-controlled tribal agency of North Waziristan during an airstrike. link

The Yemeni government confirmed that *Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula's military commander *was killed in an airstrike launched against the terror group on Jan. 15. link

*Field Commander Of Al Qaeda Military Operations* In The Arabian Peninsula Turns Himself In. link

sorry dude but you've been bitch slapped......


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

lol ...hardly ...we all know the media has picked up on the the government use of the words war and military and are just parroting them back

From Times Online February 18, 2005

*New proof *that *man has caused global warming*From Mark Henderson, Science Correspondent, in Washington 
Recommend? (33) 
*The strongest evidence *yet that global warming has been *triggered by human activity* has emerged from a major study of rising temperatures in the world&#8217;s oceans.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/article516033.ece

*just like this*...


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lol...grasping for straws reprinting the LA times misuse of the word military doesn't help your case and this is not speaking to the terrorist attack of 9/11..
> ...



and again we were speaking of the 9/11 attacks...pre-invasion of other nations


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

They say the rebels in Iraq still fight for Saddam
But that's bullshit, I'll show you why it's totally wrong
Cuz if another country invaded the hood tonight
It'd be warfare through Harlem, and Washington Heights
I wouldn't be fightin' for Bush or White America's dream
I'd be fightin' for my people's survival and self-esteem
I wouldn't fight for racist churches from the south, my nigga
I'd be fightin' to keep the occupation out, my nigga
You ever clock someone who talk shit, or look at you wrong?
Imagine if they shot at you, and was rapin' your moms
And of course Saddam Hussein had chemical weapons
We sold him that shit, after Ronald Reagan's election
Mercenary contractors fightin' a new era
Corporate military bankin' off the war on terror

Immortal Technique - Bin Laden Lyrics


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



and post attacks on the embasies in kenya and tanzania and the attack on the USS Cole. so what's your point? what does invasion have to do with it?


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



those events were not called acts of war and the perpetrators were not refereed to as military...but you are calling 9/11 an act of war perpetrated by military forces


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



no jackass. i am calling 9/11 an act of war.

YOU added the military forces. 

first it was claimed it didnt fit the definition of "act of war" because it was not between two states. i proved it doesnt have to be between two states.

then you tried to claim airplanes werent used as missiles or some stupid shit. 

then you tried to claim i used "military" as a adjective instead of a noun. 

when that didnt work you tried to claim we couldnt jsut use the word "military" but we needed to show it in context in order to be relevant or some stupid shit. i posted a headline from the LA Times showing it in context. 

then you tried to claim the LA Times wasnt using the word properly so i posted a bunch of links showing the same fucking stuff being reported by lots of different people to prove you have your head up your ass and dont know what the fuck you are talking about.

holy fuck, you retreat more than the fucking french!!!!!


----------



## CMike (Feb 27, 2010)

This is one of the most retarded threads.

The poster was pre-911.

After 911 the Senate upped the reward from $25 to $50 million because of OBL's involvement with 911.

It's only a poster it's not a legal indictment.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...




Not only is that a stoopid analogy it's also dishonest.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




You're a stoopid mother fucker.  Terrorists by definition cannot commit acts of war you dumbfuck.  You get pwned in everything you debate then cry like a little bitch.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

CMike said:


> This is one of the most retarded threads.
> 
> The poster was pre-911.
> 
> ...




Approaching ten years and bin laden has never been charged with anything about that day.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > lol...grasping for straws reprinting the LA times misuse of the word military doesn't help your case and this is not speaking to the terrorist attack of 9/11..
> ...




Lol......do you ever think on your own? Fucking dumbass!


----------



## Trojan (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> At least by the FBI?
> FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden
> No mention of the 9-11 attacks what so ever on the wanted poster? Some thing isn't right, why isn't on there?



He is indicted for a capital crime and wanted for that crime.  Its rare when a second capital indictment is issued, its not needed.  He is wanted by the departments tasked with his capture.


----------



## CMike (Feb 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the most retarded threads.
> ...



He doesn't need to be charged. He is an unlawful combatant, he is not a criminal that has the right to go through our criminal justice system.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



The attacks fell under the jurisdiction of the FBI you dumbass.  Of course he has to be charged if they have evidence.  They don't have any evidence which is why he has never been charged.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...



The WTC was not a federal facility. It was owned by Larry Silverstein, who, 6 weeks before the terrorist attack,  leased the complex for 99 yrs. He insured it, claimed 2 separate attacks happened (2 planes) and made a huge profit on a building needing extensive renovation that most investors would have stayed away from.   Silverstein Makes a Huge Profit off of the 9/11 Attacks


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...




Doesn't matter.  They will always find an excuse.


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> those events were not called acts of war and the perpetrators were not refereed to as military...but you are calling 9/11 an act of war perpetrated by military forces



Yours is a reasonable argument, but it is not relevant.  The OP is why bin Laden is not on the 10 Most Wanted List.  If _the government_ decided that 9/11 was an act of war, it will act as if we are at war.  You can reasonably argue that 9/11 was a crime and not an act of war, though I'd disagree, but if the government has decided to prosecute 9/11 as a war, then the perpetrators of the war will be treated as such and will not be prosecuted through the criminal courts.  Therefore, there is no reason for the FBI to have responsibility for the capture of bin Laden, and the tactics and techniques used to capture the perpetrators of 9/11 will be through intelligence and perhaps extra-legal means, which would not necessarily stand up in a civilian court of law.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

eots said:


> They say the rebels in Iraq still fight for Saddam
> But that's bullshit, I'll show you why it's totally wrong
> Cuz if another country invaded the hood tonight
> It'd be warfare through Harlem, and Washington Heights
> ...



I got the video. Tells it like it is too.   
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0mhJMDAusM]YouTube - Mass Militant The Civilians Military Revolution[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Feb 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Francis we are in a war, even the liberal golden calf Barak  Hussein Osama finally acknowledged it.

We are at war, we are at war against al Qaeda, Obama said,

All our intelligence agencies are involved as well as our military forces.

The includes the FBI, CIA, State, DOD, etc. All of them.

He doesn't needed to be charged. He needs to be either captured or killed.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > those events were not called acts of war and the perpetrators were not refereed to as military...but you are calling 9/11 an act of war perpetrated by military forces
> ...




You're a typical dumbass.  BL is on the top ten list einstein.  The op asks why BL hasn't been charged with 9E.  When a fuckwad like you can't even read a simple O
P you really shouldn't try to enter the world of jurisprudence.  Hell, you can't even be honest because you want to refer to illegal activities as "extra-legal."  Don't bother responding you dumb bitch because you will only embarrass yourself some more.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Listen you fucking broke dick dildo.  The attacks fell under the jurisdiction of the FBI.  I understand cowards like you run like lightning from principles because you are shallow, fearful, and spineless.  That is why punks like you totally swallowed bush's dick every time he laid it on a podium for you.


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



This is false.  "Most investors" didn't stay away from the WTC anymore than any other building.  One of the nation's biggest and most respected REITs, Vornado, also bid on the building.  Silverstein outbid them by $50 million.  Was Vornado in on 9/11 too?  

The problem with this line of reasoning, of course, is that Silverstein didn't really make any more on this project.  Yes, $1 billion sounds like a lot, but they are using the proceeds from the insurance settlements to rebuild at the site.  Since that time, input costs such as steel and other building materials have doubled, tripled, and even quadrupled.  When all input costs are included, it is doubtful he would be ahead.

In the meantime, commercial real estate in New York went crazy, with buildings being bid up in 2007 to 300% higher than they were at the beginning of the decade.  $1 billion is peanuts compared to what he could have made had al-Qaeda not taken his planes down.  Since then, commercial real estate prices have crashed in New York but are still substantially higher than where they were in 2001.

It wouldn't have been a very good deal to be a plotter (along with Vornado of course) in the 9/11 conspiracy.  It would have been better to have flipped the building five years later.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

An act of war or an act of terrorism, it really is moot now. There are good arguments from both camps here. Getting past this we should concentrate and learn as much as possible about the Bin Ladens connections with the Bush family, and who benefited from the attacks, what it has done to our country. Researching this and educating ourselves is the best way. Petty squabbles don't get us closer to the truth and further divides. There is much to learn, and much work to do.

Continental Congress 2009 | November 11 - 22, 2009 | The Next Step for a Free People


----------



## CMike (Feb 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM]YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Do you want to correct my grammar too?  A reasonable person would see what I was responding too, and not taken literally.

You have serious anger control issues.  You rarely respond civilly, even when the tone is civil.  You have challenged other posters to fights.  You have called out people's families.  You've accused other posters of fantasizing of necrophilia at the WTC site.  Seek help.  

You're the worst twoofer here.  At least eots has a sense of humor, Terral is fairly civil, and 9/11 inside job is merely slightly deranged.

And when you eventually get permanently banned from here, its on you, not anyone else.


----------



## CMike (Feb 27, 2010)

Curve have you tried this method?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9sE55QzXlo]YouTube - Funniest Scene In Anger Management "I Feel Pretty"[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


50 Mil. is a lot of money, isn't even close. He must have really wanted the complex.
While I acknowledge your view. However there was an estimated 200 mil. that was needed to renovate the WTC and rid it of the asbestos. etc that makes  interesting  the timing of the purchase. Coincidence? Who knows.


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> 50 Mil. is a lot of money, isn't even close. He must have really wanted the complex.
> While I acknowledge your view. However there was an estimated 200 mil. that was needed to renovate the WTC and rid it of the asbestos. etc that makes  interesting  the timing of the purchase. Coincidence? Who knows.



$50 million is 1.5% more on a $3.2 billion deal.  That's a lot of money for you and I, but for these guys, its a credit line from a bank they can set up in about an hour.

Commercial real estate usually requires renovations.  When bidders bid on a property, they include future expenditures when calculating their net present value on a deal.  $200 million on a $3.2 billion purchase for renovations isn't a lot of money.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




What does all your whining accomplish?  You fail to address and explain the fact bin laden has never been charged.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > 50 Mil. is a lot of money, isn't even close. He must have really wanted the complex.
> ...



Mind blowing figures when you think about it indeed.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



How could Silverstein flip buildings he did not own?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...




You gotta be careful on what you believe from other posters.  Silverstein did not win the lease by out bidding anyone.  Vornado outbid silverstein by $600 million but withdrew the bid even after the Port Authority awarded them the lease.  The Towers were government owned even after Silverstein signed the lease.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I see, gotta link so I can check it out? Thanks.


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Here is a link for you.



> In January 2001, Silverstein, via Silverstein Properties and Westfield America, made a $3.2 billion bid for the lease to the World Trade Center. Silverstein was outbid by $50 million by Vornado Realty, with Boston Properties and Brookfield Properties also competing for the lease. However, Vornado withdrew and Silverstein's bid for the lease to the World Trade Center was accepted on July 24, 2001. [14]



Wapedia - Wiki: Larry Silverstein

There were four bidders on the properties.

Vornado, Boston Properties and Brookfield Properties are all large, well-known REITs.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



so he didnt even know he had the properties until less then 2 months before september 11th. not much time to plan and execute the most intricate conspiracy of all time, eh?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


i guess he must have planned to blow them up had he not got them, and the plan kept on going 

LOL


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> so he didnt even know he had the properties until less then 2 months before september 11th. not much time to plan and execute the most intricate conspiracy of all time, eh?



Its a pretty silly premise.  He insured the buildings for the amount he bought it for plus improvements.  So, to assume that he helped instigate 9/11, he would have had to have the foreknowledge that he would gain $1 billion more in the courts from the insurance companies many years later.  And to have known that, he would have had to have known what the court would rule and what market values would be several years later.

Of course, if he had that foreknowledge, he would have bought in midtown in 2001 and just held on for those same years as property prices for commercial real estate more than doubled.  He would have been better just buying in midtown and selling in 2007 where property prices doubled rather than buying downtown and only gaining 25%
on his insurance settlement in 2007.


----------



## Liability (Feb 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > so he didnt even know he had the properties until less then 2 months before september 11th. not much time to plan and execute the most intricate conspiracy of all time, eh?
> ...



So, let me see if I have this right: for the Troofer's acusations about the guy to be true, Silverstein either had very specific knowledge of the future but in a very limited market OR he's the smartest most treacherous retard in the history of really smart treacherous retards.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



"The conventional wisdom only seemed to be confirmed when the bids were unsealed and Vornado Realty Trust blew away the competition with a bid of $3.25 billion--$600 million more than Mr. Silverstein offered. That's when Mr. Silverstein showed why, through booms and busts, he has retained his reputation as one of the city's smartest real estate minds. He brushed himself off and kept going, upping his bid to just $ 30 million less than Vornado's."
Silverstein Recovers: Dark Horse May Win World Trade Center | The New York Observer


----------



## CMike (Feb 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



That's easy. We are in a war. He is an unlawful combatant. He doesn't get the rights of our criminal justice system.

Even Obama clearly stated that we are in a war with Al Qaida.

What is unclear?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 27, 2010)

Toro said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > so he didnt even know he had the properties until less then 2 months before september 11th. not much time to plan and execute the most intricate conspiracy of all time, eh?
> ...




He never bought the towers you dumbass.  The best way to respond to accusations that Silverstein was a conspirator is to get informed and argue from known facts--like the fact he never out bid Vornado--instead of spreading a lot of false information.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


wow, the irony


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> He never bought the towers you dumbass.  The best way to respond to accusations that Silverstein was a conspirator is to get informed and argue from known facts--like the fact he never out bid Vornado--instead of spreading a lot of false information.



Semantics and nit-picking.  That's all you got.  

Of course, you avoid the issue, but that's what I'd do if I were you.

In retrospect, the funniest thing ever said in the eots zone is when you said that you were "just asking questions."


----------



## Toro (Feb 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> How could Silverstein flip buildings he did not own?



Was the lease non-transferable?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 27, 2010)

USAMA BIN LADEN IS WANTED IN CONNECTION WITH THE AUGUST 7, 1998, BOMBINGS OF THE UNITED STATES EMBASSIES IN DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA, AND NAIROBI, KENYA. THESE ATTACKS KILLED OVER 200 PEOPLE. IN ADDITION, BIN LADEN IS A SUSPECT IN OTHER TERRORIST ATTACKS THROUGHOUT THE WORLD.

From the OP's link.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> USAMA BIN LADEN IS WANTED IN CONNECTION WITH THE AUGUST 7, 1998, BOMBINGS OF THE UNITED STATES EMBASSIES IN DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA, AND NAIROBI, KENYA. THESE ATTACKS KILLED OVER 200 PEOPLE. IN ADDITION, BIN LADEN IS A SUSPECT IN OTHER TERRORIST ATTACKS THROUGHOUT THE WORLD.
> 
> From the OP's link.


You want people to assume that means 9-11? Bullshit, Put the fuckin charge on the goddamn wanted poster, show some fuckin evidence he was responsible and this country went to war for the right reason and 9-11 wasn't a ruse to further advance the NWO.  Otherwise I am not buying the official Gov story.You all can keep on smoking the crap they put in your pipe, not me.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > USAMA BIN LADEN IS WANTED IN CONNECTION WITH THE AUGUST 7, 1998, BOMBINGS OF THE UNITED STATES EMBASSIES IN DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA, AND NAIROBI, KENYA. THESE ATTACKS KILLED OVER 200 PEOPLE. IN ADDITION, BIN LADEN IS A SUSPECT IN OTHER TERRORIST ATTACKS THROUGHOUT THE WORLD.
> ...



let me get this straight..... you dont believe the government unless the government prints new posters.... then you will believe them?!! 

and you are accusing who of smoking shit?!!


----------



## eots (Feb 27, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> USAMA BIN LADEN IS WANTED IN CONNECTION WITH THE AUGUST 7, 1998, BOMBINGS OF THE UNITED STATES EMBASSIES IN DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA, AND NAIROBI, KENYA. THESE ATTACKS KILLED OVER 200 PEOPLE. IN ADDITION, BIN LADEN IS A SUSPECT IN OTHER TERRORIST ATTACKS THROUGHOUT THE WORLD.
> 
> From the OP's link.



lol...making it big and green does not make it say bin laden is wanted for 9/11...silly old bugger


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Perhaps if the FBI would have showed on it's wanted poster that he was indeed wanted for the terrorist attack of 9-11,  I might have deemed it more believable. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



believable to who?  
people that think he was behind the bombing of the embassy in kenya? 
people that think he was behind tanzania? 
people that think he was behind truck bombing at Khobar Towers barracks in Dhahran, Saudi Arabia, killed 19 Americans??
people that think he was behind plot to bomb millennium celebrations in Seattle foiled when customs agents arrest an Algerian smuggling explosives into the U.S.??
people that think he was behind bombing of the USS Cole in port in Yemen; 17 U.S. sailors killed??
people that think he was behind the shoe bomb on flight from Paris to Miami??
people that think he was behind the explosion at historic synagogue in Tunisia left 21 dead, including 11 German tourists??
people that think he was behind car bomb outside hotel in Karachi, Pakistan, killing 14, including 11 French citizens??
people that think he was behind the bomb outside American consulate in Karachi, Pakistan, killing 12??
people that think he was behind the nightclub bombings in Bali, Indonesia, killed 202, mostly Australian citizens??
people that think he was behind the attack on a hotel in Mombasa, Kenya, killed 16??
people that think he was behind the at housing compounds for Westerners in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia??
people that think he was behind the suicide car-bomb killed 12, injured 150 at Marriott Hotel in Jakarta, Indonesia??
people that think he was behind the truck bombs detonated at London bank and British consulate in Istanbul, Turkey, killing 26??
people that think he was behind the car bomb outside the Australian embassy in Jakarta, Indonesia, killed 9??
people that think he was behind the car bomb and a rocket strike at the U.S. embassy in Yemen as staff arrived to work, killing 16 people, including 4 civilians??

or would it make it more believable to you stupid fucks that think that despite all the attacks i just listed it was really AMERICA that attacked itself on 9/11?? 

what a bunch of fucking morons!!!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


 Yeah, from what Im researching, It looks like we have not been told the truth. Especially since I just found out that OBL, and his family are tight with the the Bushs. I appreciate your responses to what I've posted tho, but just to clarify things a bit, do you believe that the official 9-11 story as has been told to us  in the media, is true and correct, and that we we shouldn't question it?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Yeah, from what Im researching, It looks like we have not been told the truth. Especially since I just found out that OBL, and his family are tight with the the Bushs. I appreciate your responses to what I've posted tho, but just to clarify things a bit, do you believe that the official 9-11 story as has been told to us  in the media, is true and correct, and that we we shouldn't question it?



question it all you like, of course. let me know if you find anything major wrong with the 9/11 commission's findings and try to have some facts to back it up please.

and make sure they are actual facts, not something like a rumor that OBL and the Bush's are hanging out and exchanging christmas cards.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, from what Im researching, It looks like we have not been told the truth. Especially since I just found out that OBL, and his family are tight with the the Bushs. I appreciate your responses to what I've posted tho, but just to clarify things a bit, do you believe that the official 9-11 story as has been told to us  in the media, is true and correct, and that we we shouldn't question it?
> ...


 I sure will, but you still haven't answered my question, that is, do you believe that the official 9-11 story as has been told to us  in the media, is true and correct, and that we we shouldn't question it?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


on the major points, yes
on some small details, no
there were failures in the government to protect the citizens
those were not all disclosed
some, i can see not disclosing because it would tell the enemy what all our weaknesses were


btw, for the Id-Eots, these are MY opinions, thus i dont need to back them up with links to someone elses opinions to make them valid for YOU or for anyone else


----------



## Fizz (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



i did answer your question, i thought. its fine to question all you like. i havent seen any good evidence that the version of events the media and government have given us are not true. in fact, it seems most twoofers seem to have one standard for evidence presented by the government and the media and an extremely different and extremely low standard regarding evidence presented in youtube videos and other unreliable sources as long as they are critical of the government.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > He never bought the towers you dumbass.  The best way to respond to accusations that Silverstein was a conspirator is to get informed and argue from known facts--like the fact he never out bid Vornado--instead of spreading a lot of false information.
> ...




Lol.....semantics?  You dumbfucking arrogant cuntrag.  You claimed Silverstein outbid Vornado, tried to use a stupid wapedia link to back that up, and when it's proven Silverstein did not out bid, it suddenly becomes "nitpicking."  Strange how it was important when you thought you knew what you were talking about.....


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > How could Silverstein flip buildings he did not own?
> ...



What was confusing about:

How could Silverstein flip buildings he did not own?


Dodging only proves your ignorance.  What does wapedia say about that?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> USAMA BIN LADEN IS WANTED IN CONNECTION WITH THE AUGUST 7, 1998, BOMBINGS OF THE UNITED STATES EMBASSIES IN DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA, AND NAIROBI, KENYA. THESE ATTACKS KILLED OVER 200 PEOPLE. IN ADDITION, BIN LADEN IS A SUSPECT IN OTHER TERRORIST ATTACKS THROUGHOUT THE WORLD.
> 
> From the OP's link.




You just helped prove there is no evidence against BL for 9E.  The bright pretty colors may score points with your grammar teacher but out here it doesn't help much.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Lol....you can't even fake taking a half hearted drunken one eye open look at the evidence and your claim about "standards" is pretty fucking funny.  You people are good for a little laugh but that's about it.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Lol.....only a noob would be foolish enough to ask you to support your claims you dumbass coward.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


only a total fucking dumbass would think i made any claims


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Isn't time for you to whine some more with neg reps?  It's been a whole two hours since you left another love note for me.   That's all you ever do.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


thus showing what a fucking IDIOT you are

trust me, if it was possible to neg rep you assholes over and over i would make it my hourly task to do it to you fucking troofers as much as was possible


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




I appreciate your admission you're so fucking pathetic you center your life around the neg rep button.  No wonder you're so grossly ignorant about 9E.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


and you didnt get it right again
you are just too fucking stupid to understand


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




There isn't much to understand.  Anyone can see you use the neg rep out of childish frustration for your inability to debate 9E.  Since you can't beat people down with your brain you try to compensate with other means.


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

The CIA needs to take my advise and troll an American, lesbian, Jewish, feminist, lapsed Shia muslim across the Pakistani talk shows. 

Operation 'If you bait Osama he will come" must commence.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


wrong again, dipshit, i use the rep system as a peer review system like it was meant to be
and i neg rep dipshits like you because you are dipshits


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > USAMA BIN LADEN IS WANTED IN CONNECTION WITH THE AUGUST 7, 1998, BOMBINGS OF THE UNITED STATES EMBASSIES IN DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA, AND NAIROBI, KENYA. THESE ATTACKS KILLED OVER 200 PEOPLE. IN ADDITION, BIN LADEN IS A SUSPECT IN OTHER TERRORIST ATTACKS THROUGHOUT THE WORLD.
> ...



NWO? That's cute. fuckin charge? Cute again. Does mommy know you are on her computer?

We have seen the evidence, to include Atta appearing in the same tape as UBL. And yes the 911 Commissions Report has all the major points correct. There are some unanswred or hidden questions but the major points are there and proven by the evidence.


----------



## CMike (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > USAMA BIN LADEN IS WANTED IN CONNECTION WITH THE AUGUST 7, 1998, BOMBINGS OF THE UNITED STATES EMBASSIES IN DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA, AND NAIROBI, KENYA. THESE ATTACKS KILLED OVER 200 PEOPLE. IN ADDITION, BIN LADEN IS A SUSPECT IN OTHER TERRORIST ATTACKS THROUGHOUT THE WORLD.
> ...



Get a grip. It's only a poster.

Also because of OBL's involvement in 911, the Senate increased the reward money from $25 million to $50 million.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 28, 2010)

"There's no mystery here," said FBI spokesman Rex Tomb. "They could add 9/11 on there, but they have not because they don't need to at this point. . . . There is a logic to it."

David N. Kelley, the former U.S. attorney in New York who oversaw terrorism cases when bin Laden was indicted for the embassy bombings there in 1998, said he is not at all surprised by the lack of a reference to Sept. 11 on the official wanted poster. Kelley said the issue is a matter of legal restrictions and the need to be fair to any defendant. 

Bin Laden, Most Wanted For Embassy Bombings? - washingtonpost.com


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




What a fucking coward.  You can't even be honest about how you abuse the neg rep button to try and compensate for your total inability to debate.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

CMike said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Then link the evidence used by the Senate to justify doubling the money.  This is more of your idiotic logic.  If it's not "worth" charging bin laden for 9E then how can it be worth it to double the money on the wanted poster?  Which reminds me, you got a link to the Senate showing how they legally doubled the money?  Or can the Senate print wanted posters offering government money whenever they want?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> "There's no mystery here," said FBI spokesman Rex Tomb. "They could add 9/11 on there, but they have not because they don't need to at this point. . . . There is a logic to it."
> 
> David N. Kelley, the former U.S. attorney in New York who oversaw terrorism cases when bin Laden was indicted for the embassy bombings there in 1998, said he is not at all surprised by the lack of a reference to Sept. 11 on the official wanted poster. Kelley said the issue is a matter of legal restrictions and the need to be fair to any defendant.
> 
> Bin Laden, Most Wanted For Embassy Bombings? - washingtonpost.com



Forget the poster.  Explain why BL has never been charged with 9E.


----------



## Toro (Feb 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



He can sell the lease if it is transferable.  

Speaking of dodges, you cannot answer a simple question.  Why would Silverstein buy a building and insure it for the purchase price and maintenance capital expenditures then have it blown up?  That makes zero sense.  

The premise of this ridiculous twoofer argument is that for him to have profited, he would have had to have known what the court settlement would have been years later, which means he would have had to have known not only what the judge would decide, but also what market values and construction costs would have been well into the future.  Even for twoofers, that is an enormous leap of logic.

"Just asking questions."    Yeah, right.


----------



## CMike (Feb 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > "There's no mystery here," said FBI spokesman Rex Tomb. "They could add 9/11 on there, but they have not because they don't need to at this point. . . . There is a logic to it."
> ...



Because he is not part of the criminal justice justem.

He is an unlawful combatant.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




You don't know what you are talking about.  He was indicted in Federal courts about 12 years ago.  Now that we have the "unlawful combatant" shit out of the way, how about attempting an informed answer?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 28, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




You dodged the question yet again.  That means you don't know if the lease was transferable.  Not surprising since you didn't know he was not awarded the lease by outbidding others as you claimed.

As for the rest of your post, it proves you people are so fucking blinded by your agenda you cannot see what others post.  I never accused silverstein of any type of conspiracy and in fact, I helped prove the accusations against him are not that strong considering he never outbid the highest bid on the Towers.  What else you got besides more dodging and failing to admit you really screwed up?


----------



## CMike (Feb 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



It's is not 12 years ago. After 911 we are now in a war.


----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2010)

Why isn't Bin Laden wanted for 9-11? 

Bin Laden has always been wanted by the Democrats.

By the Republicans, not so much.  In fact, they gave him a 9 year "head start", so it's going to be very difficult to find him.  Of course, they did find Saddam, only he didn't do anything to us.

Republicans, bass ackwards.


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> Why isn't Bin Laden wanted for 9-11?
> 
> Bin Laden has always been wanted by the Democrats.
> 
> ...


 
He harbored some of the very same terrorists that we sought. But that  doesn't matter now does it?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm still half convinced that UBL is dead meat.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> Of course, they did find Saddam, only he didn't do anything to us.



are you a complete moron or just pretending to be?

he fired missiles at our aircraft on an almost daily basis. we foiled a plot he was behind to kill our ex-president.

"We know that he has stored nuclear supplies, secret supplies of biological and chemical weapons throughout his country."

John Kerry October 9th, 2002


----------



## Douger (Feb 28, 2010)

Because Rumsfeld did it.


----------



## CMike (Feb 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> Why isn't Bin Laden wanted for 9-11?
> 
> Bin Laden has always been wanted by the Democrats.
> 
> ...





As a matter of fact, Sudan offered to arrest and extradite OBL and hand him over him to the US twice, -- Clinton refused.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


hey dipshit, if you really think i'm abusing it, report me


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


*corrected*


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, they did find Saddam, only he didn't do anything to us.
> ...


i dont think he's pretending


----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2010)

The T said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't Bin Laden wanted for 9-11?
> ...



Why do you say that?  There was no al Qaeda in Iraq until we invaded.  They would have been a threat to Saddam's regime.  That is so obvious that what you said is ludicrous.  Please don't repeat something so stupid again.

Saddam killed members of HIS OWN FAMILY to stay in power.  To believe he would invite such a threat into his county is ridiculous beyond belief.  Think about it.


----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, they did find Saddam, only he didn't do anything to us.
> ...



Because the Bush administration told us that.  Why do you think Colin Powell quit?  

&#8226;Almost 90% think war is retaliation for Saddam's role in 9/11 (referring to American troops - where did they get such an idea?)

Zogby International

Besides, here is Bush is his own words talking about Saddam.  If you can't believe him, who can you believe?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTstzb7qSI4[/ame]


----------



## Fizz (Feb 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> Because the Bush administration told us that.  Why do you think Colin Powell quit?
> 
> Almost 90% think war is retaliation for Saddam's role in 9/11 (referring to American troops - where did they get such an idea?)
> 
> ...



sorry moron, but Kerry said saddam was a threat before there even was a Bush administration. you cant blame them!!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Because the Bush administration told us that.  Why do you think Colin Powell quit?
> ...


as Gov of TX GW Bush had quite a lot of power over a senator from Mass


----------



## eots (Feb 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Because the Bush administration told us that.  Why do you think Colin Powell quit?
> ...



*lol..*..so skull and bones members lied twice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPh7sUvhZ3E&feature=PlayList&p=D7EF8D43DCD849B1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4]YouTube - George Bush and John Kerry Skull and Bones members[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Feb 28, 2010)

What Democrats said about Weapons of Mass Destruction

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line."
- President Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998

"If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program."
- President Bill Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998

"We must stop Saddam from ever again jeopardizing the stability and security of his neighbors with weapons of mass destruction."
- Madeline Albright, Feb 1, 1998

"He will use those weapons of mass destruction again, as he has ten times since 1983."
- Sandy Berger, Clinton National Security Adviser, Feb, 18, 1998

"[W]e urge you, after consulting with Congress, and consistent with the U.S. Constitution and laws, to take necessary actions (including, if appropriate, air and missile strikes on suspect Iraqi sites) to respond effectively to the threat posed by Iraq's refusal to end its weapons of mass destruction programs."
Letter to President Clinton.
- (D) Senators Carl Levin, Tom Daschle, John Kerry, others, Oct. 9, 1998

"Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process."
- Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D, CA), Dec. 16, 1998

"Hussein has ... chosen to spend his money on building weapons of mass destruction and palaces for his cronies."
- Madeline Albright, Clinton Secretary of State, Nov. 10, 1999

"We begin with the common belief that Saddam Hussein is a tyrant and a threat to the peace and stability of the region. He has ignored the mandate of the United Nations and is building weapons of mass destruction and th! e means of delivering them."
- Sen. Carl Levin (D, MI), Sept. 19, 2002 

"We know that he has stored secret supplies of biological and chemical weapons throughout his country."
- Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"Iraq's search for weapons of mass destruction has proven impossible to deter and we should assume that it will continue for as long as Saddam is in power."
- Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"We have known for many years that Saddam Hussein is seeking and developing weapons of mass destruction."
- Sen. Ted Kennedy (D, MA), Sept. 27, 2002 

"The last UN weapons inspectors left Iraq in October of 1998. We are confident that Saddam Hussein retains some stockpiles of chemical and biological weapons, and that he has since embarked on a crash course to build up his chemical and biological warfare capabilities. Intelligence reports indicate that he is seeking nuclear weapons..."
- Sen. Robert Byrd (D, WV), Oct. 3, 2002

"I will be voting to give the President of the United States the authority to use force -- if necessary -- to disarm Saddam Hussein because I believe that a deadly arsenal of weapons of mass destruction in his hands is a real and grave threat to our security."
- Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Oct. 9, 2002

"There is unmistakable evidence that Saddam Hussein is working aggressively to develop nuclear weapons and will likely have nuclear weapons within the next five years ... We also should remember we have always underestimated the progress Saddam has made in development of weapons of mass destruction."
- Sen. Jay Rockefeller (D, WV), Oct 10, 2002

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al Qaeda members ... It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons."
- Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002

"We are in possession of what I think to be compelling evidence that Saddam Hussein has, and has had for a number of years, a developing capacity for the production and storage of weapons of mass destruction."
- Sen. Bob Graham (D, FL), Dec. 8, 2002

"Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an oppressive regime ... He presents a particularly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation ... And now he is miscalculating America's response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction ... So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real..."
- Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Jan. 23. 2003


----------



## eots (Feb 28, 2010)

the left/right shit is pointless..meaingless...you have been duped


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 28, 2010)

eots said:


> the left/right shit is pointless..meaingless...you have been duped



Absolutely! Hear! Hear! Say it again brother! That is simply something that cannot be said too many times!
The two-party system is designed to promote a big tyrannical government!


----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2010)

You guys keep "selecting facts".  

Clinton didn't attack Iraq.  Because he "contained" Iraq.  Of course, he had to give "reasons" for that containment.  Bush Sr. didn't invade Iraq and Iraq had just invaded another country.  Because he didn't want to "problems" associated with a regime change.  Problems we're stuck with, and stuck good.

Iraq had no meaningful industry and no manufacturing.  If you can't make it, then you have to buy it.  When you are under sanctions, it's hard to do, build up a meaningful military, especially after an 8 year war with Iran that has pretty much decimated an entire generation.

We knew all this stuff before we invaded Iraq.  It was known.  It wasn't "secret".  Iraq was no threat.  Iran was the bigger threat.  

The REAL REASON Bush invaded Iraq.  Bush was convinced that he could make Iraq a "democratic" country.  After all, the people were educated and they hated Saddam.  Bush thought the people would support him and build statues to him for "liberating" them, perhaps throw a bit of hard candy.  No one expected a "shoe".

Bush and the Republicans, in their arrogance, didn't know anything about Iraq.  Only that we beat it once before, why not again?  Only this time, we will finish the job and make Iraq a democracy.

Now take a look at that Democracy.  Christian population from 1.4 million to 0.4 million (that's one million LESS), gays murdered (Republicans don't really have a problem with that), woman back in bags, a man throwing a shoe at our president becoming a national hero, the country wanting our country to die.  The one good thing, they got a "public option" for health care (Article 31 in their constitution).

Iraq is a mess.  Bleeding our treasury, we have created a "theocratic Islamic hard core" country that will be our enemy worse than Iran.  Believe it.  They are already telling us that.  IT'S NOT NEWS.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 28, 2010)

good thing we stole all their oil, eh?


----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> good thing we stole all their oil, eh?



We stole all their oil?  What does that mean?  

Iraq has tens of billions, maybe more than a hundred billion (no one knows the exact amount) sitting in our banks.  Why?  Because Republicans have locked us into rebuilding Iraq.  Why should they spend their own money when we can borrow on our children's future to rebuild Iraq?

Republcians say, "Why doesn't Obama just stop?"

Because contracts and treaties have been signed by Bush.  Contracts and treaties that will be screwing us anally for years to come.  You can't just "void" them.  It's not how it works.

The Iraq debacle has decades of fun to go before it's finally over.


----------



## CMike (Feb 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> You guys keep "selecting facts".
> 
> Clinton didn't attack Iraq.  Because he "contained" Iraq.  Of course, he had to give "reasons" for that containment.  Bush Sr. didn't invade Iraq and Iraq had just invaded another country.  Because he didn't want to "problems" associated with a regime change.  Problems we're stuck with, and stuck good.
> 
> ...





You should write fiction books.


----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2010)

CMike said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > You guys keep "selecting facts".
> ...



What parts not true?  It hurts when you see the truth, but you want that truth to be something else entirely.  So sad.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2010)

rdean said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


you are fucking delusional if you think what you posted is all true


----------



## Toro (Feb 28, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> You dodged the question yet again.  That means you don't know if the lease was transferable.  Not surprising since you didn't know he was not awarded the lease by outbidding others as you claimed.
> 
> As for the rest of your post, it proves you people are so fucking blinded by your agenda you cannot see what others post.  I never accused silverstein of any type of conspiracy and in fact, I helped prove the accusations against him are not that strong considering he never outbid the highest bid on the Towers.  What else you got besides more dodging and failing to admit you really screwed up?



I realize that your ego is wrapped up by what you write on a message board.  That's why you nitpick rather than avoid the issue at hand so you can "win" on semantics.

You either did not read your own link or you did not comprehend it.  The negotiations with Vornado broke down so he offered more money than Vornado.  The Observer link is from _before_ the negotiations were completed.  What's that prove?  It's hardly surprising in large real estate deals that negotiations break down.  So he offered more money than Vornado.  Posting that link merely means you don't understand what happened.  

Oh, and you flip the lease.  The question was rhetorical.  I don't know of any 99-year lease on a commercial building that is nontransferable.  Of course, you didn't know that.

Sorry that your ego is so wrapped up in message boards.  Sux2bu


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > You dodged the question yet again.  That means you don't know if the lease was transferable.  Not surprising since you didn't know he was not awarded the lease by outbidding others as you claimed.
> ...




You kind of ignored the fact you accused me of claiming
 Silverstein was in on a conspiracy when i never made the accusation.  

Now back to the rest of your stoopdity.  Silverstein did not win by outbidding.  Here is the WTC site:

"The Port announced in February 2001 that Vornado Realty Trust won the lease by outbidding Silverstein Properties by $50 million. When Vornado later withdrew, Silverstein &#8217;s bid was accepted on July 24th, 2001. The $3.25 billion deal for the 99-year lease was the largest real estate transaction in New York City &#8217;s history."
Http://www.wtc.com/about/silverstein-properties-as-wtc-leaseholder

How could Silverstein outbid a bid that was no longer there you dumbfuck?  You ever going to prove how he could have flipped the lease or, like the bid thing, continue to prove yourself fucking ignorant?


Eta:  the reason Vornado withdrew their bid is because they wanted a 39 year lease but the Port Authority would not reduce the 99 year lease.  If the lease was transferable why would Vornado care to the point of withdrawing their bid?  Also, Silverstein tried to make the insurance companies pay double the amount he had the WTC properties insured for.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Oh really?  You just keep proving how fucking dumb you are.  Since you want to use the technical term of "War" then show us where Congress made a Declaration of War?  Also, even if that were true you dumbass do you think bin laden would not have charges brought against him?  You do realize "unlawful combatants" do get charged with crimes don't you?  Or are you too stoopid to know that as well?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

The T said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't Bin Laden wanted for 9-11?
> ...



There was never an operational link between iraq and alkida....but you go ahead and keep repeating those dumbass talking points because apparently you care more about bullshit than facts if it helps justify what you want to support.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, they did find Saddam, only he didn't do anything to us.
> ...




You ignorant bitches still repeat that bullshit eh?  The No Fly Zones were not legal.  By invading Iraq's sovereign airspace he had the legal right to fire on foreign military aircraft you dumbfuck.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't Bin Laden wanted for 9-11?
> ...



More fucking dumb shit.  What the fuck is wrong with you ignorant assholes?  Sudan never offered bin laden to the US and when those rumors were flying the US had no charges filed against bin laden.  So tell us you genius level dumbass, how can you extradite someone you don't have charges against?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Don't confuse me with your Snitch Bitch buddies.  I don't give a fuck what the rules say about it.  I'm pointing out you use it as a means to try and compensate for the fact you can't debate.  It doesn't work though does it?  I mean after all the stoopid one liners, at the end of the day, there you are in all your glorious stoopidity.  That burns you up quite a bit, doesn't it?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> good thing we stole all their oil, eh?




You're a fucking retard that should not try to debate anything at all.  We did steal iraq's oil but you're way way too fucking dumb to understand how.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




Once again you prove you can't debate anything.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > good thing we stole all their oil, eh?
> ...



where did i say i was here to debate? i'm here to laugh at all you idiotic twoofers!!! its funny watching you do the equivalent of trying to prove water isnt wet.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



You're nothing but a sick fuck.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


there is no debate with fucking morons like troofers


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


yeah, YOU think the government killed nearly 3000 innocent citizens, and HE is the sick fuck


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




I've never made that claim but pathetic child raping fucks like you love to create lies to try and hide your own shit.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you never make ANY claims you just bitch
you wont make a stand on ANYTHING


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




As usual you fucking lie just to have something to say you fucking sicko pedophile.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


there were no lies in my post
not so much on most of yours


----------



## CMike (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM]YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/ame]

Congress hasn't officially declared war since WWII. Have you heard the vietnam, Korean, and Gulf wars?? Well guess what Congress didn't declare them wars either.

Even THE Obama finally realized that we are in a war

'We are at war, we are at war against al Qaeda, Obama said'

No, unlawful combatants don't need indictments made against them


----------



## CMike (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Yeah...but there were ties between Al Qaida and Hussein that went back a decade.


----------



## CMike (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



What a moron. He is on Hussein's side


----------



## CMike (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




 Make up your mind. It never happend or Clinton didn't agree because he was only  unindicted co-conspirator in the first WTC attack. You are very confused.

You can hear the audio of Clinton talking about it if you go to the link.

On Tape, Clinton Admits Passing Up bin Laden Capture; Lewinsky Played Role

You don't need an indictment to arrest or kill a terrorist leader. We are in a war 

Sudan offered OBL's head to Clinton twice and twice Clinton refused.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




You've posted that dumbass newsmax link before.  Were you hoping to fool people by posting it again?  Lol....


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




You've posted that dumbass link before.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




You are pure chickshit cowardly bitch.  The NFZ was illegal you dumbfuck.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You're so fucking useless.....


----------



## CMike (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9sE55QzXlo]YouTube - Funniest Scene In Anger Management "I Feel Pretty"[/ame]


----------



## CMike (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Facts don't change. They can only be manipulated by schmucks like you


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Why would you say that?  Saddam killed members of his own family to stay in power.  He certainly wouldn't invite such a threat into his country.  

Bin Laden, along with al Qaeda, tried to put together a coalition to drive Saddam from Kuwait.  Bin Laden became angry when other Arab countries turned towards US and not him.  That is the basis for the reason Bin Laden gives for the attack on the WTC.  

How can you debate when you know so little?  If you had more sense, you would be ashamed.


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Of course it's true.  What part isn't true?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




You've never shown it is a fact sudan offered bin laden to the US you dumbfuck.  Your newsmax source is pure bullshit and if this was a verifiable fact you wouldn't have to use such a pathetically fucked up website.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



The person claimed iraq was harboring alkida you dipdick.  And what the fuck does "ties" mean?  Since the pentagon concluded there was no operational link you think you can throw out some bullshit terms to try and invent a connection?  That's why you're so fucking pathetic.


----------



## CMike (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You can listen to the audio of Clinton talking about why he refused. It's in the link.


----------



## CMike (Mar 1, 2010)

rdean said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I need to get to bed. I need my beauty sleep. 

I'll pulverize your fictional post tomorrow.


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



You better have links and not just the BS you usually spew.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



according to who?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


more TPP


----------



## eots (Mar 1, 2010)

what kind of pathetic losers types tpp over and over as a response to everything..how sad..poor little retarded dive con is....ok type tpp now divecon..so you can feel you contribute something...go play now dive but wear your water wings and stay out of the deep end

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyhsfnUkRos]YouTube - Divecon zwemtest[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

eots said:


> what kind of pathetic losers types tpp over and over as a response to everything..how sad..poor little retarded dive con is....ok type tpp now divecon..so you can feel you contribute something...go play now dive but wear your water wings and stay out of the deep end
> 
> YouTube - Divecon zwemtest


again, dipshit, a divecon is a scuba diving certification, and that guy was taking a test as part of his training
now, you have posted that video over and over and it doesnt change the fact you are a fucking idiot

and if you werent such a dishonest fucktard you would stop trying to claim that is in any way connected to me
but you ARE a dishonest fucktard like most troofer fucking morons


----------



## eots (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of pathetic losers types tpp over and over as a response to everything..how sad..poor little retarded dive con is....ok type tpp now divecon..so you can feel you contribute something...go play now dive but wear your water wings and stay out of the deep end
> ...



yes I see you identity is wrapped up your ability to blow bubbles underwater
and I thought this vid would help to display to all the rigorous training a divecon receives


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


as usual, you thought wrong
or, you just really dont think at ALL


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



So an untraceable audio from newsmax is the best you can do?  That's like citing a troofer's love letter to alex jones as proof 9E was an inside job you iggy dillweed.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




Figures after all these years even a dumbfuck like you doesn't know.  Tell ya what einstein, show us where they were specifically legally authorized.  (a dumb shit like you will probably try to respond by saying I need to show they are illegal.....and you'll be too stoopid to realize the fact you cannot show where they were specifically authorized proves they were illegal)


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of pathetic losers types tpp over and over as a response to everything..how sad..poor little retarded dive con is....ok type tpp now divecon..so you can feel you contribute something...go play now dive but wear your water wings and stay out of the deep end
> ...



Stop whining you eternal troll dipdick.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you are the whiner, dipshit


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Why don't you use your sooper psychic abilities to do something useful.....like figure out how you can at least fake being honest and not be a hypocrite every single day?  All you fucking do is troll and whine.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


more TPP


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Hey DiveCon:

I have a helpful hint for you and all rational people when it comes to _bent tight's_ always dishonest & stupid-ass posts:  "ignore" works!  

I have him relegated to the *Ignore Poster Zone* for a couple of weeks.  The scumbag is there for at least another week at this point.  These pages look GREAT and the average intelligence level of the posts which are viewable SOAR when _bent tight's_ imbecile posts are reduced to this:  





> Today 11:08 PM
> CurveLight 	This user is on your Ignore List.





The fucktard posts like six or seven mindless posts in a row, and all we have to see (unless the fucker gets quoted) is:



> Today 11:08 PM
> CurveLight 	This user is on your Ignore List.





> Today 11:08 PM
> CurveLight 	This user is on your Ignore List.





> Today 11:08 PM
> CurveLight 	This user is on your Ignore List.





> Today 11:08 PM
> CurveLight 	This user is on your Ignore List.





> Today 11:08 PM
> CurveLight 	This user is on your Ignore List.





> Today 11:08 PM
> CurveLight 	This user is on your Ignore List.


 {Of course, the time stamps vary.}

It's beautiful!  Highly recommended!


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


are you kidding???
and miss his comedy routine


----------



## eots (Mar 1, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > At least by the FBI?
> ...



so what you are saying is bin laden is a CEO and 19 renegade employees are responsible for 9/11 so he cant be held liable for 9/11 is that correct


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...





Not one of you ***** can debate 9E so you hide then brag about your cowardice but such is expected from Snitch Bitches like you.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



so what you are saying is that you dont know who said it is illegal and maybe nobody said it at all. therefore, i need to do your work for you to see if its legal or not because you are too fucking lazy to back up your own fucking statement. 

why dont you just come clean and say you are a lazy uneducated dumbfuck that lives at home and cant hold down a job that pays above minimum wage.


----------



## eots (Mar 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



this is a favorite past time of debwunkers..to have little imaginings about the what the opposing poster does and it is usually tainted with some kind of classes statement implying the opinions of other Americans are negated by their level of income or choice of occupation..they are a queer bunch..those debwunkers


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 2, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


wow, how ironic


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


fuck, you cant even say "9/11"
you are what you call others, dipshit


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




What I am saying is you have proven to ignore evidence you do not like.  On several occasions you've asked for evidence and I provided it only to be followed up by you dodging like the cowardly bitch you are.  If someone worth the effort comes along and asks I'll post the evidence again as I have done before.  You're too much of a dishonest cowardly bitch for me to care if you agree or not.  Wanna threaten to come see me too you fucking worthless coward?  Lol.....


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...




I'm pretty sure we have all seen you claim troofers complain about minutia matters.....yet here you complaining about "9E?"  Rotfl!  What a stoopid bitch!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




It does make for a more relaxed atmosphere...


----------



## CMike (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Saddam's al Qaeda Connection | The Weekly Standard

In case you don't know Tenet was the CIA director.


The Tenet letter declassified CIA reporting on weapons of mass destruction and Iraq's links to al Qaeda. Two sentences on WMD garnered most media attention, but the intelligence chief's comments on al Qaeda deserved notice. "We have solid reporting of senior level contacts between Iraq and al Qa'ida going back a decade," Tenet wrote. "Credible information indicates that Iraq and al Qa'ida have discussed safe haven and reciprocal non-aggression. Since Operation Enduring Freedom [in Afghanistan], we have solid evidence of the presence in Iraq of al Qa'ida members, including some that have been in Baghdad. We have credible reporting that al Qa'ida leaders sought contacts in Iraq who could help them acquire WMD capabilities. The reporting also stated that Iraq has provided training to al Qa'ida members in the areas of poisons and gases and making conventional bombs." In sum, the letter said, "Iraq's increasing support to extremist Palestinians, coupled with growing indications of a relationship with al Qa'ida, suggest that Baghdad's links to terrorists will increase, even absent US military actions."



Below is a link to an article that quotes excerpts from a DOD memo that gives over 50 links between Al Qaida and Hussein.

I don't feel like copy and pasting so just go to the link.

Case Closed | The Weekly Standard


----------



## CMike (Mar 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Don't worry I'm still here. You amuse me.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wanna threaten to come see me too you fucking worthless coward?  Lol.....



no thanks. i dont go inside trailer parks.


----------



## eots (Mar 3, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna threaten to come see me too you fucking worthless coward?  Lol.....
> ...



see..I told you these debwunkers just love to have imaginings the  people that oppose their point of veiw work as minumum wage workers or live in trailers or basements ..they cant deal with facts and have to escape into fantasy


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




ROTFL!!!!!!!!  The Weekly Standard?  Are you fucking retarded or do you actually think this is amateur hour?  Are you aware of the Pentagon report on this or are you hoping others are as uninformed as you are?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 3, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna threaten to come see me too you fucking worthless coward?  Lol.....
> ...




Basically you need to desperately search for a way to try and hide your temper tantrum threats because you are one worthless shitbag.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 3, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




They invent an entire fantasy world to defend their ignorance and stoopidity about 9E so why would they stop with that issue?  I have one employee that acts a lot like these idiots so I let him run his mouth because he's not a bad worker and makes me some money.  Sometimes it's better not to disturb the delicate balance of their imaginary galaxies.


----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally, I think Bin Laden is going to die on his yak powered dialysis machine in the cold and empty mountains of Pakistan wondering, lamenting, howling to Allah, why, oh why, did he never live to rule a universal caliphate?

Live by the delusion, die in the delusion.

*Royalty check to Dennis Miller for "Yak powered dialysis machine."


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 3, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> Personally, I think Bin Laden is going to die on his yak powered dialysis machine in the cold and empty mountains of Pakistan wondering, lamenting, howling to Allah, why, oh why, did he never live to rule a universal caliphate?
> 
> Live by the delusion, die in the delusion.
> 
> *Royalty check to Dennis Miller for "Yak powered dialysis machine."



Bin laden has been dead for about 7 years.  That's my view anyways.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 3, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



the statistics speak for themselves. twoofers are generally poor and uneducated.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 3, 2010)

here ya go. found the statistics....

in response to the statement "*The 9/11 attacks were carried out by the U.S. government*"

strongly agree 5.1%
somewhat agree 4.3%
somewhat disagree 11.2%
*strongly disagree 74.7%* (pretty overwhelming)

now here is when it gets funny. we get to see what a "typical twoofer" looks like if we take a look at the demographics of the 5.1% that strongly agree. (the following percentages would be of all those surveyed and also said they strongly agree)

*Region:*
East: 6.1%
*South: 6.7%*
Central: 3.8%
West: 3.9%

*Age Group:*
*18-29: 6.3%*
30-49: 6.2% _(close second)_
50-64: 1.9%
65+: 5.1% 

*Education:*
*Less than High School: 6.7%*
High School: 6.5%
Some College: 4.0%
College+: 3.5%

*Race:*
White: 4.4%
Hispanic: 7.6%
African American: 4.7%
Asian: 2.9%
*Other: 14.7%* 

*Status:*
Married: 3.1%
*Single: 11.2%*
D/W/S: 5.0%

*Own/Rent*
Own: 3.0%
Rent: 7.5%
*Other: 34%* _(still living at home with mommy and daddy, i guess)_

*Gender*
*Male: 7.1%*
Female: 3.3%

*Income*
Less Than 25k: 7%
*25k-35k: 10.9%*
35k-50k: 9.6%
50k-75k: 2.3%
75k-100k: 3.9%
Over 100%: 0% _(ZERO!!!!)_

http://www.zogby.com/za0911.pdf

so basically a typical twoofer would be an uneducated male of "other" descent (arab?), who cant get a girl, doesnt make much money and lives at home with mommy.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think Bin Laden is going to die on his yak powered dialysis machine in the cold and empty mountains of Pakistan wondering, lamenting, howling to Allah, why, oh why, did he never live to rule a universal caliphate?
> ...



holy shit...

i actually agree with you on something.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You truely are a twit.

From the link

_The memo, dated October 27, 2003, was sent from Undersecretary of Defense for Policy Douglas J. Feith to Senators Pat Roberts and Jay Rockefeller, the chairman and vice chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee. It was written in response to a request from the committee as part of its investigation into prewar intelligence claims made by the administration. Intelligence reporting included in the 16-page memo comes from a variety of domestic and foreign agencies, including the FBI, the Defense Intelligence Agency, the Central Intelligence Agency, and the National Security Agency. Much of the evidence is detailed, conclusive, and corroborated by multiple sources. Some of it is new information obtained in custodial interviews with high-level al Qaeda terrorists and Iraqi officials, and some of it is more than a decade old. The picture that emerges is one of a history of collaboration between two of America's most determined and dangerous enemies.

5. A CIA report from a contact with good access, some of whose reporting has been corroborated, said that certain elements in the "Islamic Army" of bin Laden were against the secular regime of Saddam. Overriding the internal factional strife that was developing, bin Laden came to an "understanding" with Saddam that the Islamic Army would no longer support anti-Saddam activities. According to sensitive reporting released in U.S. court documents during the African Embassy trial, in 1993 bin Laden reached an "understanding" with Saddam under which he (bin Laden) forbade al Qaeda operations to be mounted against the Iraqi leader.

...8. Reporting from a well placed source disclosed that bin Laden was receiving training on bomb making from the IIS's [Iraqi Intelligence Service] principal technical expert on making sophisticated explosives, Brigadier Salim al-Ahmed. Brigadier Salim was observed at bin Laden's farm in Khartoum in Sept.-Oct. 1995 and again in July 1996, in the company of the Director of Iraqi Intelligence, Mani abd-al-Rashid al-Tikriti. 

...10. The Director of Iraqi Intelligence, Mani abd-al-Rashid al-Tikriti, met privately with bin Laden at his farm in Sudan in July 1996. Tikriti used an Iraqi delegation traveling to Khartoum to discuss bilateral cooperation as his "cover" for his own entry into Sudan to meet with bin Laden and Hassan al-Turabi. The Iraqi intelligence chief and two other IIS officers met at bin Laden's farm and discussed bin Laden's request for IIS technical assistance in: a) making letter and parcel bombs; b) making bombs which could be placed on aircraft and detonated by changes in barometric pressure; and c) making false passport [sic]. Bin Laden specifically requested that [Brigadier Salim al-Ahmed], Iraqi intelligence's premier explosives maker--especially skilled in making car bombs--remain with him in Sudan. The Iraqi intelligence chief instructed Salim to remain in Sudan with bin Laden as long as required.

...11. According to sensitive reporting, Saddam personally sent Faruq Hijazi, IIS deputy director and later Iraqi ambassador to Turkey, to meet with bin Laden at least twice, first in Sudan and later in Afghanistan in 1999. . . .

14. According to a sensitive reporting [from] a "regular and reliable source," [Ayman al] Zawahiri, a senior al Qaeda operative, visited Baghdad and met with the Iraqi Vice President on 3 February 1998. The goal of the visit was to arrange for coordination between Iraq and bin Laden and establish camps in an-Nasiriyah and Iraqi Kurdistan under the leadership of Abdul Aziz.

15. A foreign government service reported that an Iraqi delegation, including at least two Iraqi intelligence officers formerly assigned to the Iraqi Embassy in Pakistan, met in late 1998 with bin Laden in Afghanistan.

16. According to CIA reporting, bin Laden and Zawahiri met with two Iraqi intelligence officers in Afghanistan in Dec. 1998.

17. . . . Iraq sent an intelligence officer to Afghanistan to seek closer ties to bin Laden and the Taliban in late 1998. The source reported that the Iraqi regime was trying to broaden its cooperation with al Qaeda. Iraq was looking to recruit Muslim "elements" to sabotage U.S. and U.K. interests. After a senior Iraqi intelligence officer met with Taliban leader [Mullah] Omar, arrangements were made for a series of meetings between the Iraqi intelligence officer and bin Laden in Pakistan. The source noted Faruq Hijazi was in Afghanistan in late 1998.

18. . . . Faruq Hijazi went to Afghanistan in 1999 along with several other Iraqi officials to meet with bin Laden. The source claimed that Hijazi would have met bin Laden only at Saddam's explicit direction.

An analysis that follows No. 18 provides additional context and an explanation of these reports:


Reporting entries #4, #11, #15, #16, #17, and #18, from different sources, corroborate each other and provide confirmation of meetings between al Qaeda operatives and Iraqi intelligence in Afghanistan and Pakistan. None of the reports have information on operational details or the purpose of such meetings. The covert nature of the relationship would indicate strict compartmentation [sic] of operations.

Information about connections between al Qaeda and Iraq was so widespread by early 1999 that it made its way into the mainstream press. A January 11, 1999, Newsweek story ran under this headline: "Saddam + Bin Laden?" The story cited an "Arab intelligence source" with knowledge of contacts between Iraq and al Qaeda. "According to this source, Saddam expected last month's American and British bombing campaign to go on much longer than it did. The dictator believed that as the attacks continued, indignation would grow in the Muslim world, making his terrorism offensive both harder to trace and more effective. With acts of terror contributing to chaos in the region, Turkey, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, and Kuwait might feel less inclined to support Washington. Saddam's long-term strategy, according to several sources, is to bully or cajole Muslim countries into breaking the embargo against Iraq, without waiting for the United Nations to lift if formally."_


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

Mike why don't you take your argument to the Pentagon and explain your theory to them?

FOXNews.com - Pentagon Study of 600,000 Iraqi Documents Finds No Link Between Al Qaeda and Saddam Hussein - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum
Saddam's links to al-Qaeda refuted - World - theage.com.au
Pentagon fails to find that Hussein helped Al Qaeda | Freep.com | Detroit Free Press


Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/politics-other-controversies/278040-9-more-soldiers-died-bush-today-4.html#ixzz0h8bowfj6
​


----------



## Toro (Mar 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> You kind of ignored the fact you accused me of claiming
> Silverstein was in on a conspiracy when i never made the accusation.



Fair enough.



> Now back to the rest of your stoopdity.  Silverstein did not win by outbidding.  Here is the WTC site:
> 
> "The Port announced in February 2001 that Vornado Realty Trust won the lease by outbidding Silverstein Properties by $50 million. When Vornado later withdrew, Silverstein s bid was accepted on July 24th, 2001. The $3.25 billion deal for the 99-year lease was the largest real estate transaction in New York City s history."
> Http://www.wtc.com/about/silverstein-properties-as-wtc-leaseholder
> ...



A shorter lease has optionality that is valuable.  A shorter duration allows the leaseholder to "put" back the lease to the owner.  The longer out in time the put option, the more economic risk for the buyer of the lease.  If the buyer can't sell the lease, they can put it back to the building owner.  Some buyers will take on the risk of longer put optionality, some won't.  A shorter lease allows the firm to get out of it sooner if need be.  It is less risky.

My family has owned 99 year-leases on residential property that we subsequently sold.  We paid almost nothing for them when we took out them out.  My firm participates in multi-billion dollar real estate deals.  There is no way we would buy a 99-year lease that was nontransferable.  That's like buying a building and legally binding yourself not to sell it for a century.  Would you do that?  If not, then why would you expect people pouring billions of dollars into a building to do so?

As for the insurance claims, of course he'd file two claims.  Wouldn't you?  That's the rational thing to do.  But that doesn't prove anything other than would do whatever everyone else would do.

As for the ultimate price, it makes no difference.  The point is that there were multiple bidders on the properties.  In fact, it makes it even less likely that Silverstein was in on some conspiracy.  If one was sure that one was going to make billions on a deal, what does $50 million matter?  Why not pony up and pay?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

*Cheney: No link between Saddam Hussein, 9/11*


Cheney: No link between Saddam Hussein, 9/11 - CNN.com


Dick says so too.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_A77N5WKWM]YouTube - Bush admits that Iraq Had Nothing To Do With 9/11[/ame]

oh and Chimpy admitted as much as well.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, so?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> Yeah, so?


jay doesnt understand that having no links to 9/11 doesnt mean no links at all


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Bush and Cheney consistently said that they didn't have evidence that Hussein was involved in planning 911.

However, there is plenty of evidence of ties between Hussein and Al Qaida that have gone back a decade.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

lets all take the word of some anonymous fuck stick like Mike on a message board.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> lets all take the word of some anonymous fuck stick like Mike on a message board.



Looked to me like the links showing the connections between Al Qaeda and Saddam were shown rather clearly.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

connections?....... like that they were clearly working together for a common goal or that maybe they had connections like 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon connections?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

my friend Mike is a body guard down in Victoria and he worked for Keifer Sutherland for awhile and Keifer Sutherland starred with Kevin Bacon in the movie Flatliners....clearly there is a connection between me and Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

clearly there is a connection between the U.S and Saddam.






_Shaking Hands: Iraqi President Saddam Hussein greets Donald Rumsfeld, then special envoy of President Ronald Reagan, in Baghdad on December 20, 1983._

​


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

So no there was no working connection between Saddam and Bin Laden.
2nd reason for the invasion of Iraq was WMD's -

*DOH! Rove Admits Wrong on WMD*






 Republican strategist Karl Rove says in a new memoir that the failure to find weapons of mass destruction in Iraq badly damaged the Bush administration's credibility and led to dwindling public support for the war.

Oooooops.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> lets all take the word of some anonymous fuck stick like Mike on a message board.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/2058978-post264.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055630-post252.html


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> So no there was no working connection between Saddam and Bin Laden.
> 2nd reason for the invasion of Iraq was WMD's -
> 
> FONT]



No.

They didn't have evidence that Hussein did 911.

However, there is a lot evidence that Iraq and Al Qaida have had ties for over a decade.

I posted from the DOD and CIA detailing this.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> connections?....... like that they were clearly working together for a common goal or that maybe they had connections like 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon connections?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

*"H.L. Mencken had it right: 'The whole aim of practical politics is to keep * 
*  the populace alarmed  -- and hence clamorous to be led to safety -- by menacing it **with an endless series of hobgoblins, all of them imaginary." * 
    -- Pat Buchanan, describing Bush's war on terror,   *Link*


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

the weekly standard versus the Pentagon?....yeah Mike you are cuckoo.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah the attack on 911 was imaginery.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> the weekly standard versus the Pentagon?....yeah Mike you are cuckoo.



Try the CIA and DOD versus your imagination .


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

I will post it again Mike since you can't seem to grasp it.

FOXNews.com - Pentagon Study of 600,000 Iraqi Documents Finds No Link Between Al Qaeda and Saddam Hussein - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum
Saddam's links to al-Qaeda refuted - World - theage.com.au
Pentagon fails to find that Hussein helped Al Qaeda | Freep.com | Detroit Free Press


Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/politics-other-controversies/278040-9-more-soldiers-died-bush-today-4.html#ixzz0h8bowfj6
​


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> Yeah the attack on 911 was imaginery.



no it wasn't


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> I will post it again Mike since you can't seem to grasp it.
> 
> FOXNews.com - Pentagon Study of 600,000 Iraqi Documents Finds No Link Between Al Qaeda and Saddam Hussein - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum
> Saddam's links to al-Qaeda refuted - World - theage.com.au
> ...


funny how the "US Official" in those reports all refuse to be identified
yet the reports release BY the pentagon(Official reports) showed there WERE links


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

and Tenet was sure it was a slam dunk on the WMD's too.....


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

whatever happened to those pesky WMD's?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

*[SIZE=+1]No regrets, many mistakes[/SIZE]* 
 
* Link* 
* Excerpt:* 
Bush told Charlie Gibson, *"Saddam Hussein was unwilling to let the inspectors go in **to determine whether or not the U.N. resolutions were being upheld."* Bush has been peddling this brazen falsehood for years.  It's even possible he's come to believe it. In reality, Iraq produced a 12,000-page document on Dec. 7, 2002, explaining the destruction of its chemical and biological weapons. Despite some foot-dragging, Saddam then allowed U.N. inspectors to travel at will inside Iraq searching for forbidden weapons. The inspectors remained until March 2003 when Bush ordered them out ahead of his "shock and awe" bombing campaign. The U.N. inspectors' activities were broadcast on TV daily for weeks. The same kinds of easily manipulated patriots doubtless infuriated by this column were then focusing their ire on chief arms inspector Hans Blix.  
All conveniently forgotten by Bush, his followers (like DiveTurd) and our intrepid press corps, no longer so much covering for a failed president as for themselves.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> *[SIZE=+1]No regrets, many mistakes[/SIZE]*
> 
> * Link*
> * Excerpt:*
> ...


and jay smuck is a fucking idiot
your "link" go to a PAGE NOT FOUND
dipshit


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > I will post it again Mike since you can't seem to grasp it.
> ...



That's a headline. No where does it quote directly from the Pentagon report.

In fact, in the article itself it even says that the report wasn't even released yet.

From your link

The Pentagon report won't be released before Wednesday

If you want to be taken seriously quote directly from the pentagon report and provide a link to it


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> the weekly standard versus the Pentagon?....yeah Mike you are cuckoo.



The Weekly Standard quoted large excerpts of a DOD memo. That is mainly what I posted.

This is from the link

The memo, dated October 27, 2003, was sent from Undersecretary of Defense for Policy Douglas J. Feith to Senators Pat Roberts and Jay Rockefeller, the chairman and vice chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee. It was written in response to a request from the committee as part of its investigation into prewar intelligence claims made by the administration. Intelligence reporting included in the 16-page memo comes from a variety of domestic and foreign agencies, including the FBI, the Defense Intelligence Agency, the Central Intelligence Agency, and the National Security Agency. Much of the evidence is detailed, conclusive, and corroborated by multiple sources. Some of it is new information obtained in custodial interviews with high-level al Qaeda terrorists and Iraqi officials, and some of it is more than a decade old. The picture that emerges is one of a history of collaboration between two of America's most determined and dangerous enemies.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 3, 2010)

the world is a better place without saddam.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

What a pentagon report actually said is that there was "no smoking gun". 

It was quite vague.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> whatever happened to those pesky WMD's?




The 2nd person in charge of Iraqi's air force and the chief of Israeli intelligence said that they were moved to Syria.

Parts were looted.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

CNN.com - U.S.: Mobile labs found in Iraq - Apr. 15, 2003

_*U.S.: Mobile labs found in Iraq*
Tuesday, April 15, 2003 Posted: 4:19 AM EDT (0819 GMT)

KARBALA, Iraq (CNN) -- U.S. troops have found 11 mobile laboratories buried south of Baghdad that are capable of biological and chemical uses, a U.S. general said Monday._


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

Exhaustive review finds no link between Saddam and al Qaida

Exhaustive review finds no link between Saddam and al Qaida | McClatchy


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Exhaustive review finds no link between Saddam and al Qaida
> 
> Exhaustive review finds no link between Saddam and al Qaida | McClatchy



Once again, that's a headline.

This is from your own link

The new study of the Iraqi regime's archives found no documents indicating a "direct operational link" between Hussein's Iraq and al Qaida before the invasion, according to a U.S. official familiar with the report. 

I never said that there was evidence of a "direct operational link".

Also, your article is talking about a report that wasn't even released yet.

From your link 

_He and others spoke to McClatchy on condition of anonymity because the study isn't due to be shared with Congress and released before Wednesday_

However, what the study did say was that there was "no smoking gun".


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> CNN.com - U.S.: Mobile labs found in Iraq - Apr. 15, 2003
> 
> _*U.S.: Mobile labs found in Iraq*
> Tuesday, April 15, 2003 Posted: 4:19 AM EDT (0819 GMT)
> ...



wow! 2003 story thats already debunked retard

where are the WMD's again.... the year is 2010 and the world is still waiting?


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay try and focus.

A headline from a news source is not proof.

Directly quotes from whatever study you are alluding to is proof.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Exhaustive review finds no link between Saddam and al Qaida
> ...



you lose and thanks for admitting as much...better luck next time.

"The new study of the Iraqi regime's archives found no documents indicating a "direct operational link" between Hussein's Iraq and al Qaida before the invasion, according to a U.S. official familiar with the report. 

He and others spoke to McClatchy on condition of anonymity because the study isn't due to be shared with Congress and released before Wednesday.

President Bush and his aides used Saddam's alleged relationship with al Qaida, along with Iraq's supposed weapons of mass destruction, as arguments for invading Iraq after the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks."


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

Where are the WMD's Mike? Cheney has admitted there are none and there was no operational connection between Saddam and Al Qaeda so has Bush and so has Rove.

Republican strategist Karl Rove says in a new memoir that the failure to find weapons of mass destruction in Iraq badly damaged the Bush administration's credibility and led to dwindling public support for the war.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CNN.com - U.S.: Mobile labs found in Iraq - Apr. 15, 2003
> ...



I forgot you think your own opinion is a source.

You are a douche bag.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > *[SIZE=+1]No regrets, many mistakes[/SIZE]*
> ...


 
 I will do you one better DiveTurd - 
NTI: Global Security Newswire
Iraq I: Baghdad Submits WMD Declaration
Iraq submitted a 12,000-page declaration of WMD-related information to international inspectors Saturday, a day ahead of the deadline set by the U.N. Security Council in November (see GSN, Dec. 6).

In the documents, we declare that Iraq is empty of any weapons of mass destruction, said Hossam Mohammed Amin, head of the Iraqi National Monitoring directorate, which prepared the report. Iraqi President Saddam Hussein had ordered Iraqi officials to be fair and frank in preparing the report, he added.

was that the sound of a toilet flushing?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...





Capable is not proof of anything.....try again fuckstick


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

FOXNews.com - Sarin, Mustard Gas Discovered Separately in Iraq - U.S. &amp; World

Sarin, Mustard Gas Discovered Separately in Iraq
Monday, May 17, 2004
_


BAGHDAD, Iraq &#8212;  A roadside bomb containing sarin nerve agent (search) recently exploded near a U.S. military convoy, the U.S. military said Monday.

Bush administration officials told Fox News that mustard gas (search) was also recently discovered.

Two people were treated for "minor exposure" after the sarin incident but no serious injuries were reported. Soldiers transporting the shell for inspection suffered symptoms consistent with low-level chemical exposure, which is what led to the discovery, a U.S. official told Fox News.

"The Iraqi Survey Group confirmed today that a 155-millimeter artillery round containing sarin nerve agent had been found," Brig. Gen. Mark Kimmitt (search), the chief military spokesman in Iraq, told reporters in Baghdad. "The round had been rigged as an IED (improvised explosive device) which was discovered by a U.S. force convoy."_


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

Mustard gas has been around since WW2 and Sarin gas had no delivery system that could ever make it to the U.S. - your point?


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.cia.gov/library/reports/.../index.html#01

Overview
Coalition forces have uncovered the strongest evidence to date that Iraq was hiding a biological warfare program.

Kurdish forces in late April 2003 took into custody a specialized tractor-trailer near Mosul and subsequently turned it over to US military control.
The US military discovered a second mobile facility equipped to produce BW agent in early May at the al-Kindi Research, Testing, Development, and Engineering facility in Mosul. Although this second trailer appears to have been looted, the remaining equipment, including the fermentor, is in a configuration similar to the first plant.
US forces in late April also discovered a mobile laboratory truck in Baghdad. The truck is a toxicology laboratory from the 1980s that could be used to support BW or legitimate research. 

The design, equipment, and layout of the trailer found in late April is strikingly similar to descriptions provided by a source who was a chemical engineer that managed one of the mobile plants. Secretary of State Powell's description of the mobile plants in his speech in February 2003 to the United Nations (see inset below) was based primarily on reporting from this source

Secretary Powell's Speech to the UN
Secretary Powell's speech to the UN in February 2003 detailed Iraq's mobile BW program, and was primarily based on information from a source who was a chemical engineer that managed one of the mobile plants.

Iraq's mobile BW program began in the mid-1990s&#8212;this is reportedly when the units were being designed.
Iraq manufactured mobile trailers and railcars to produce biological agents, which were designed to evade UN weapons inspectors. Agent production reportedly occurred Thursday night through Friday when the UN did not conduct inspections in observance of the Muslim holy day.An accident occurred in 1998 during a production run, which killed 12 technicians&#8212;an indication that Iraq was producing a BW agent at that time. 


Analysis of the trailers reveals that they probably are second- or possibly third-generation designs of the plants described by the source. The newer version includes system improvements, such as cooling units, apparently engineered to solve production problems described by the source that were encountered with the older design.

The manufacturer's plates on the fermentors list production dates of 2002 and 2003&#8212;suggesting Iraq continued to produce these units as late as this year. 
__________________
"Find them before they hurt us, and that's necessary... The country must never yield, must never show weakness and must continue to lead." -- President George W Bush


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

FOXNews.com - 'Huge' Suspected Chemical Weapons Plant Found in Iraq - U.S. &amp; World

'Huge' Suspected Chemical Weapons Plant Found in Iraq 
Monday, March 24, 2003


Coalition forces discovered Monday a "huge" suspected chemical weapons factory near the Iraqi city of Najaf, some 90 miles south of Baghdad, a senior Pentagon official confirmed to Fox News.

Coalition troops are holding two Iraqi generals said to be in charge of the facility. Defense officials told Fox News that the officers are providing "good information" that could be crucial to searching out and dismantling Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

2003 UN Report: Iraq Sulfur Mustard Gas Chemical Weapons Have High Quality After 12 years of Storage

Posted on Thursday, June 22, 2006 2:38:34 PM by jveritas

Since the story broke yesterday about finding 500 Shells of Chemical Weapons in Iraq, shells that contain Sulfur Mustard Gas or Sarin Gas, the Left and their media were quick to dismiss this extremely important find by using the lame excuse that these Chemical weapons Shells were produced before 1991 and hence its not effective anymore because it has much lower quality&#8221;. However in March 2003 UN report about Iraq Weapons of Mass Destruction there is the following on page 77 (Page 79 of the pdf file), paragraph 1 of the report http://www.un.org/Depts/unmovic/documents/6mar.pdf : 


&#8220; The Sulfur Mustard contained in artillery shells that had been stored for over 12 years, had been found by UNMOVIC to be still of high purity. It is possible that viable filled artillery shells and aerial bombs still remain in Iraq. 
The above form the United Nations inspectors and the darling of the Left Hans Blix totally destroy the stupid lies that the Left and their media has been spewing since the breakings new of yesterday. First the UN clearly state in March 2003 that the Mustard gas shells they found are of HIGH QUALITY even it had been STORED FOR OVER 12 YEARS. Second the UN admit that there may still VIABLE i.e. EFFECTIVE Mustrad filled artillery shell hidden in Iraq, and yesterday we learned for a fact that there were indeed 500 Mustard gas artillery shells that were found in Iraq since the removal of Saddam. Also it is safe to conclude that the Mustard Gas shells found after the war are still in high quality and highly effective Chemical weapons.


The World - Germs, Atoms and Poison Gas - The Iraqi Shell Game - NYTimes.com


The authors, Gary Milhollin and Kelly Nugent, based their work principally on reports from the United Nations Special Commission and the International Atomic Energy Agency, and statements by Richard Butler, the commission's chief inspector. POISON GAS 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- At least 3.9 tons of VX nerve gas. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits producing this amount in 1988 and 1990. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- The gas was low quality and the effort to make it failed. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- VX nerve gas put into warheads. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- U.S. and French tests found traces of nerve gas on warhead remnants. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- The evidence was planted. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- About 600 tons of ingredients for VX gas. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Out of 805 tons on hand, only 191 could be verified as destroyed. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Everything was destroyed or consumed in production. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Up to 3,000 tons of other poison gas agents. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits producing agents in the 1980's. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were used, thrown away or destroyed by U.S. bombs during the 1991 gulf war. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Several hundred additional tons of poison gas agents that Iraq may have produced. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq had enough ingredients to make more poison gas than it admits producing. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- All poison gas production has been declared.

 UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- 4,000 tons of ingredients to make poison gas. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits importing or producing them. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- No records of what happened to them are available. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- 500 bombs with parachutes to deliver gas or germ payloads. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits producing them. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were secretly destroyed. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- About 550 artillery shells filled with mustard gas. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits they existed. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were lost shortly after the gulf war. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- 107,500 casings for chemical arms HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits producing or importing them. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- No records are available. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- 31,658 filled and empty chemical munitions. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits producing or importing them. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were thrown away, destroyed secretly or destroyed by U.S. bombs. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- An Iraqi Air Force document showing how much poison gas was used against Iran, and thus how much Iraq has left. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- A U.N. inspector held the document briefly in her hands before Iraq confiscated it. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Inspectors might be able to see it, but only in the presence of the Secretary General's personal envoy. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- The results of a project to make binary artillery shells for sarin nerve gas. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits it ran such a project and made experimental shells. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- There are no records or physical traces of the program. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Production procedures for making poison gas. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Such proceedures are needed for large-scale production. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- No documents containing these procedures can be found. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Documents showing the overall size of the chemical weapons program. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Inspectors determined that specific documents are still missing. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- No such documents can be found. 

GERM WARFARE AGENTS UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- At least 157 aerial bombs filled with germ agents. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits filling this many. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were secretly destroyed. UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- At least 25 missile warheads containing germ agents (anthrax, aflotoxin and botulinum). HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits producing them. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were secretly destroyed. 


UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Excess germ warfare agent. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits producing more of the agent than was used to fill munitions. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- The excess was secretly destroyed. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Spraying equipment to deliver germ agents by helicopter. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits it tested such equipment. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Iraq refuses to explain what happened to it. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- The results of a project to deliver germ agents by drop tanks. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits the project existed, but inspectors cannot verify Iraq's account. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Everything has been accounted for. 


UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Growth media to produce three or four times the amount of anthrax Iraq admits producing. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- U.N. inspectors discovered that this much was imported. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Either the material was not imported or it went to a civilian lab. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Equipment to produce germ agents. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq provided an incomplete inventory. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Everything has been accounted for. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Program to dry germ agents so they are easier to store and use. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Inspectors saw a document revealing the program's existence. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- No such program existed. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Log book showing purchases for the germ warfare program. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Inspectors saw the log book in 1995. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- The book cannot be found. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- List of imported ingredients for germ agents. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits the document exists. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- The document cannot be found. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- List of ingredients for germ agents stored at Iraq's main germ facility. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits the document exists. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- The document cannot be found. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- The total amount of germ agents Iraq produced (anthrax, botulinum, gas gangrene, aflatoxin). HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Production capacity far exceeds the amount Iraq admits producing. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Iraq did not use full capacity. 

NUCLEAR WEAPONS UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Components for three to four implosion-type nuclear weapons, lacking only uranium fuel. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Intelligence gathered by the former U.N. inspector Scott Ritter. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Such weapons do not exist. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Drawings showing the latest stage of Iraq's nuclear weapon design. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Inspectors determined the drawings must exist. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Cannot explain why the drawings are missing. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Design drawings of individual nuclear weapon components, including the precise dimensions of explosive lenses. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Other drawings show that these drawings. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Iraq no longer has these drawings exist. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Drawings of how to mate a nuclear warhead to a missile. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Other drawings show that these drawings exist. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Iraq no longer has these drawings. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Documents detailing cooperation among various Iraqi nuclear weapon and missile groups. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- The cooperation must have generated a paper trail. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- No response. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Documents revealing how far Iraq got in developing centrifuges to process uranium to weapons grade. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq tested one or two prototypes. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- The documents were secretly destroyed. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- 170 technical reports explaining how to produce and operate these centrifuges. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits a German supplier provided them, and a few were found. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- The documents were secretly destroyed. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Materials and equipment belonging to Iraq's most advanced nuclear weapon design team. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Inspectors have determined that important items are still missing. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Iraq has provided everything it can find. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Materials and equipment belonging to the group trying to process uranium to nuclear weapons grade. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Inspectors have determined that important items are still missing WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Iraq has provided everything it can find. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- The name and whereabouts of a foreign national who offered to help Iraq's nuclear program. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Inspectors were informed that the offer was made. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- Inspectors should consult an Iraqi expatriate who might provide a lead. (They did; it was a dead end.) 

UNACCOUNTED FOR IN IRAQ -- Documents proving Iraq's claim that it abandoned its secret nuclar-bomb program. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Inspectors determined that such a step must have been recorded. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- No records can be found. BALLISTIC MISSILES U

NACCOUNTED FOR -- Seven, locally-produced ballistic missiles. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits it had them. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were secretly destroyed in 1991. UNACCOUNTED FOR -- Two operational missiles that Iraq imported. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits it had them. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were secretly destroyed in 1991. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR -- Components for missile guidance that Iraq imported. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq supplied an inventory but it was incomplete. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were secretly destroyed. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR -- Up to 150 tons of material for missile production. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits it had it; destruction could not be verified. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- It was secretly melted or dumped into rivers and canals. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR -- Liquid fuel for long-range missiles. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits it had them. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- It was secretly destroyed and will not be discussed further. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR -- Up to 50 Scud-type missile warheads, presumably for high exposives. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq admits it had them. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- They were secretly destroyed. 

UNACCOUNTED FOR -- Drawings showing how to together a Scud missile. HOW INSPECTORS KNOW -- Iraq needed such drawings to produce these missiles. WHAT IRAQ SAYS -- All available drawings were provided.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Mustard gas has been around since WW2 and Sarin gas had no delivery system that could ever make it to the U.S. - your point?



My point is that it was WMD found in Iraq.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

That should keep the douche bag busy awhile


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> https://www.cia.gov/library/reports/.../index.html#01
> 
> Overview
> Coalition forces have uncovered the strongest evidence to date that Iraq was hiding a biological warfare program.
> ...


 
nothing but coulds here and no proof.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Mustard gas has been around since WW2 and Sarin gas had no delivery system that could ever make it to the U.S. - your point?



sorry, making it to the US isnt a requirement for being a WMD.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.cia.gov/library/reports/.../index.html#01
> ...



Are you just stupid?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> FOXNews.com - 'Huge' *Suspected *Chemical Weapons Plant Found in Iraq - U.S. &amp; World
> 
> 'Huge' *Suspected* Chemical Weapons Plant Found in Iraq
> Monday, March 24, 2003
> ...


 
nothing but suspected weapons.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

Poor Mike keeps trying even after Bush and his goons gave up....what a fucking tool!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> 2003 UN Report: Iraq Sulfur Mustard Gas Chemical Weapons Have High Quality After 12 years of Storage
> 
> Posted on Thursday, June 22, 2006 2:38:34 PM by jveritas
> 
> ...



oh and a list of what they didn't find


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


yes, because Saddam was such a nice guy he would NEVER have used them for anything nonpeaceful


you prove once again what a fucking IDIOT you are


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Exhaustive review finds no link between Saddam and al Qaida
> 
> Exhaustive review finds no link between Saddam and al Qaida | McClatchy



The Pentagon-sponsored study, scheduled for release later this week, did confirm that Saddam's regime provided some support to other terrorist groups, particularly in the Middle East,

The new study of the Iraqi regime's archives found no documents indicating a "direct operational link" between Hussein's Iraq and al Qaida before the invasion, according to a U.S. official familiar with the report.

He and others spoke to McClatchy on condition of anonymity because the study isn't due to be shared with Congress and released before Wednesday

And all this was written by Warren P Strobel, An Anti-War activist.

Do play again sometime.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > 2003 UN Report: Iraq Sulfur Mustard Gas Chemical Weapons Have High Quality After 12 years of Storage
> ...



Exactly 

The question is why didn't they find it?


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Poor Mike keeps trying even after Bush and his goons gave up....what a fucking tool!



You are extremely dense.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Iraq's WMD Secreted in Syria, Sada Says - January 26, 2006 - The New York Sun

*Iraq's WMD Secreted in Syria, Sada Says*

_By IRA STOLL, Staff Reporter of the Sun | January 26, 2006
The man who served as the no. 2 official in Saddam Hussein's air force says Iraq moved weapons of mass destruction into Syria before the war by loading the weapons into civilian aircraft in which the passenger seats were removed.

The Iraqi general, Georges Sada, makes the charges in a new book, "Saddam's Secrets," released this week. He detailed the transfers in an interview yesterday with The New York Sun.

"There are weapons of mass destruction gone out from Iraq to Syria, and they must be found and returned to safe hands," Mr. Sada said. "I am confident they were taken over."_


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

Saddam's WMD Moved to Syria, An Israeli Says - December 15, 2005 - The New York Sun

*Saddam's WMD Moved to Syria, An Israeli Says*
By IRA STOLL, Staff Reporter of the Sun | December 15, 2005

_Saddam Hussein moved his chemical weapons to Syria six weeks before the war started, Israel's top general during Operation Iraqi Freedom says.

The assertion comes as President Bush said yesterday that much of the intelligence on Iraq's weapons of mass destruction was incorrect.

The Israeli officer, Lieutenant General Moshe Yaalon, asserted that Saddam spirited his chemical weapons out of the country on the eve of the war. "He transferred the chemical agents from Iraq to Syria," General Yaalon told The New York Sun over dinner in New York on Tuesday night. "No one went to Syria to find it."

From July 2002 to June 2005, when he retired, General Yaalon was chief of staff of the Israel Defense Force, the top job in the Israeli military, analogous to the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff in the American military. He is now a military fellow at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy. He made similar, but more speculative, remarks in April 2004 that attracted little notice in America; at that time he was quoted as saying of the Iraqi weapons, "Perhaps they transferred them to another country, such as Syria."_


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

What Democrats said about Weapons of Mass Destruction

"One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line."
- President Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998

"If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program."
- President Bill Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998

"We must stop Saddam from ever again jeopardizing the stability and security of his neighbors with weapons of mass destruction."
- Madeline Albright, Feb 1, 1998

"He will use those weapons of mass destruction again, as he has ten times since 1983."
- Sandy Berger, Clinton National Security Adviser, Feb, 18, 1998

"[W]e urge you, after consulting with Congress, and consistent with the U.S. Constitution and laws, to take necessary actions (including, if appropriate, air and missile strikes on suspect Iraqi sites) to respond effectively to the threat posed by Iraq's refusal to end its weapons of mass destruction programs."
Letter to President Clinton.
- (D) Senators Carl Levin, Tom Daschle, John Kerry, others, Oct. 9, 1998

"Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process."
- Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D, CA), Dec. 16, 1998

"Hussein has ... chosen to spend his money on building weapons of mass destruction and palaces for his cronies."
- Madeline Albright, Clinton Secretary of State, Nov. 10, 1999

"We begin with the common belief that Saddam Hussein is a tyrant and a threat to the peace and stability of the region. He has ignored the mandate of the United Nations and is building weapons of mass destruction and th! e means of delivering them."
- Sen. Carl Levin (D, MI), Sept. 19, 2002 

"We know that he has stored secret supplies of biological and chemical weapons throughout his country."
- Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"Iraq's search for weapons of mass destruction has proven impossible to deter and we should assume that it will continue for as long as Saddam is in power."
- Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"We have known for many years that Saddam Hussein is seeking and developing weapons of mass destruction."
- Sen. Ted Kennedy (D, MA), Sept. 27, 2002 

"The last UN weapons inspectors left Iraq in October of 1998. We are confident that Saddam Hussein retains some stockpiles of chemical and biological weapons, and that he has since embarked on a crash course to build up his chemical and biological warfare capabilities. Intelligence reports indicate that he is seeking nuclear weapons..."
- Sen. Robert Byrd (D, WV), Oct. 3, 2002

"I will be voting to give the President of the United States the authority to use force -- if necessary -- to disarm Saddam Hussein because I believe that a deadly arsenal of weapons of mass destruction in his hands is a real and grave threat to our security."
- Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Oct. 9, 2002

"There is unmistakable evidence that Saddam Hussein is working aggressively to develop nuclear weapons and will likely have nuclear weapons within the next five years ... We also should remember we have always underestimated the progress Saddam has made in development of weapons of mass destruction."
- Sen. Jay Rockefeller (D, WV), Oct 10, 2002

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al Qaeda members ... It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons."
- Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002

"We are in possession of what I think to be compelling evidence that Saddam Hussein has, and has had for a number of years, a developing capacity for the production and storage of weapons of mass destruction."
- Sen. Bob Graham (D, FL), Dec. 8, 2002

"Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an oppressive regime ... He presents a particularly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation ... And now he is miscalculating America's response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction ... So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real..."
- Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Jan. 23. 2003


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 3, 2010)

CMike said:


> Iraq's WMD Secreted in Syria, Sada Says - January 26, 2006 - The New York Sun
> 
> *Iraq's WMD Secreted in Syria, Sada Says*
> 
> ...





I'm fearful you are not faking any of this.  It's scary when people like you have access to all the facts yet choose to ignore 99% of them.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq's WMD Secreted in Syria, Sada Says - January 26, 2006 - The New York Sun
> ...


WOW, massive irony here


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks.

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Exhaustive review finds no link between Saddam and al Qaida
> ...



The cocksucking mother fuckin' princess shows his stoopidity again.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



You don't even know how to use your own cell phone you dumb fuck.  Stick to sucking fizz's dick and letting Ollie fuck your ass while candy corn and cmike suck each other off waiting for their turn.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

CMike said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.



You are easily one of the dumbest fucking bitches I've seen in a while....and that's comparing you to divecon who doesn't even know how to use his own phone.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



well you certainly did a wonderful job of refuting the claim of weapons being moved to syria with your gay fantasies. now go cry to mommy.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 4, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



How about the ties between Al qeda and the CIA, or the bin ladens and the Bushs, or the USA and Saddam when we sold him weapons etc.. I'm finding lots of disturbing ties. BTW, its well documented that Sadaam would never have associated with Al qeda, which seems to be  the name given to the list containing CIA associates, including the Mujahadeen.


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Really? Let's see all this documentation.


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM]YouTube - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/ame]


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

CMike said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



you just admitted that the weapons weren't there - thanx for the update Sherlock.

And they didn't find them because.....I don't know....because they were never there in the first place?

 what point are you trying to make?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Exhaustive review finds no link between Saddam and al Qaida
> ...



I will play.... right now stoooopid. - 

1. that Pentagon report has been released and backs up the story I linked to.
2. the only point you have to refute the report is that the perrson who wrote the story before the report is in anti-war activist which doesn't make the story nor the report any less factual. 

nice try but you are beaten to a pulp again.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

CMike said:


> Iraq's WMD Secreted in Syria, Sada Says - January 26, 2006 - The New York Sun
> 
> *Iraq's WMD Secreted in Syria, Sada Says*
> 
> ...



I see... we are to believe this Iraqi because he is trying to sell his book....neato


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

And that he was the 2nd in command of the Iraqi air force.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

CMike said:


> And that he was the 2nd in command of the Iraqi air force.



who you contend has connections to Al Qeada.....so now you trust him? - He's trying to sell books to retards like you that will buy.


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

You might be able to poo poo one of these sources.

But all of them...

No way Jose


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Yeah...how do you feel the Pentagon report backs up your story?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



look at the list. iraq admits to having most of them.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

So where are the WMD's then? 

the both of you liars have nothing.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> So where are the WMD's then?
> 
> the both of you liars have nothing.



is your claim that iraq had NO WMDs? not one? i just want to clarify this.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > So where are the WMD's then?
> ...



is it your claim that Iraq had WMD's that could reach the U.S.A and that the smoking gun could be a mushroom cloud so they should have been invaded?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


who gives a shit if it could "reach the USA" in your opnion anyway
you are too fucking stupid to understand that they werent supposed to have ANY no matter now far they could reach


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



no. that isnt my claim. my claim is that there was a danger of iraq giving WMDs to terrorists to attack american targets. it doesnt need to be in the mainland usa and the WMD doesnt need to get to its target autonomously. 

i have answered your question so please answer mine.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



I am contending that Iraq did not have WMD's at all except for gas and some low grade urainium that could maybe have been made into a dirty bomb. If it is your fear that those low grade weapons could have been sold to terrorists then why did the USA deal weapons to Iraq in the first place?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

you got no Bin Laden, you got no operational connections between Al Qaeda and you got no WMD's ....time for you guys to spin another excuse.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



are you now claiming that the USA sent weapons to iraq after they were prohibited from having them? if not then there is the answer to your question. if you are claiming that then please document it.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

Given that the WMDs that were used to justify the invasion and war against Iraq never materialized, one would think that the neoconservatives who pushed and misled America into the war, and those members of Congress who complacently rubber-stamped the president&#8217;s actions, and those members of the press who served as the administration&#8217;s cheerleaders would be at least mildly outraged over how Saddam Hussein acquired his WMDs in the first place &#8212; from the United States and other countries during the Reagan administration. Unfortunately, the response has been the standard ho-hum one hears whenever the rot at the center of the empire surfaces: &#8220;It was just a policy mistake; it happened a long time ago; we need to put it behind us; and it&#8217;s now time to move on.&#8221; 
It is that mindset of denial, however, that is certain to doom our nation to increasing conflicts, crises, and turmoil. To restore political, moral, and economic health to our country, it is necessary to excise the cancer associated with the unrestrained &#8212; and oftentimes secret &#8212; exercise of government power. In order to excise such a cancer, however, it is first necessary to acknowledge and confront its existence. 

Reagan's WMD Connection to Saddam Hussein


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

you do know that WMDs were only one of many reason given to invade Iraq, right? seems to me like you need only one of those many reasons to be correct in order to justify the invasion.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> you do know that WMDs were only one of many reason given to invade Iraq, right? seems to me like you need only one of those many reasons to be correct in order to justify the invasion.



Then pick one that hasn't been used and debunked and spin away Chucko.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > you do know that WMDs were only one of many reason given to invade Iraq, right? seems to me like you need only one of those many reasons to be correct in order to justify the invasion.
> ...



iraq violated the cease fire agreement by firing at our aircraft.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 4, 2010)

well that is worth over 5000 American lives, $3 trillion+ in taxpayer cash and the murder of thousands of innocent Iraqi civilians.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> well that is worth over 5000 American lives, $3 trillion+ in taxpayer cash and the murder of thousands of innocent Iraqi civilians.



i dont think anything is worth 5000 american lives but that wasnt the point.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Where were our aircraft when iraq fired at them?  Oh wait.  That doesn't matter.  The NFZ was not part of the UN Cease Fire agreement so basically what your dumb ass is trying to say is when iraq fired at our aircraft that violated iraq's sovereign airspace iraq was wrong to defend itself.  

Firing at our aircraft did not violate the UN Cease Fire you ignorant ****.  Even if it did there was nothing in the UN Cease Fire that automatically granted any UN member a green light to invade iraq.  But ***** like you don't care about the facts.  How the fuck can you be as dumb as you are?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



holy fuck, you are stupid. if there is a cease fire and somebody starts firing again they are violating the cease fire.

jesus christ, you've said some stupid shit but this is really the dumbest.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




You don't know how to use your own cell phone....you useless fuck.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




You really are too stoopid for these discussions.  It looks like partisanship but it's not.  You are just too fucking dumb.  Hint:  the Cease Fired did not mean Iraq could not defend itself if a foreign military violated its sovereignty.  Holy shit you are beyond retarded.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


i know how to use my own cell phone you stupid fuck
just because it doesn't have the mode you claimed it does doesn't make ME wrong, it makes YOU wrong
dipshit


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you CLEARLY dont understand anything


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You claimed it doesn't have an airplane mode and it does.  Wanna embarrass yourself by proving again you don't know how to use your own phone you pathetic fuck?  Be me guest.....


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> you got no Bin Laden, you got no operational connections between Al Qaeda and you got no WMD's ....time for you guys to spin another excuse.



Al Qaida and Hussein had ties that went back a decade.

The WMD were either moved to Syria or looted.

Just because they weren't found, doesn't meant that they didn't exist.

Hussein had plenty of time to get rid of them. In fact, he would have been a fool not to destroy the evidence.

Yes, at one time the US did support Iraq, because Iran was considered the greater evil. That was a mistake IMO.

And NO the US never gave Iraq WMD.

And yes deposing a mad dicator who tried to assassinate a US president, was a consistent supporter of terrorists, had acquired WMD, and was working toward nukes was well worth it, especially in the aftermath of 911.


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



 Poor understood Hussein. He was such a victim 

The world according to liberals


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Coming from someone who doesn't even know how to use his own phone you don't mind if I laugh.....and laugh....and laugh...you actually think you do anything but whine you useless bitch?


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> well that is worth over 5000 American lives, $3 trillion+ in taxpayer cash and the murder of thousands of innocent Iraqi civilians.



I don't buy your premises.

Yes, finally engaging terrorists and state sponsors of terrorism was worth it.

In fact, not doing so would lead to more 911s,


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



hey dumbass..... where was the cease fire signed and what army was present? you fucking moron!!!!! you are saying that as soon as the cease fire was signed that iraq could have started firing on US forces because they were IN IRAQ AT THE TIME!!!!!

here's some reading material for you.... not that i expect you to understand but at least it was given to you...
Powered by Google Docs


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Cocksucking ***** like you lie.  That is all you do.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



why dont you show him where the HARDWIRED BUTTON is that puts it in airplane mode?!! 
(fucking moron!!)


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




So now you want to compare the No Fly Zones, which were not part of the Cease Fire agreements, to the period of the US withdrawing all of it's forces from Iraq in March 1991?  Rotfl!  You are too fucking stoopid!


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


it DOESN'T HAVE AN AIRPLANE MODE, DIPSHIT
it has an "OFFLINE" mode

it also has "NORMAL" "MEETING" and a few others
but no "FLIGHT' or "AIRPLANE"
dipshit


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



i am comparing iraqi forces agreeing to not fire on american forces in iraq with them firing on american forces in iraq.

is that too confusing for you? would you like me to type it slower for you?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




You are an unbelievably dishonest fuck.  I feel sorry for you so that is why I try to help you, sort of a community service for the mentally challenged.  But then I'm reminded of how you actually rewrote words spoken by Bush to ignore what he said.  Any divedick that does that is hopelessly lost.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


 Look it up yourself, lots of information out there. Somehow though, folks are not wanting to except the inconsistencies in the official governments version, and Ive been reading through threads on here, and seen where people post links to videos, and articles etc. and certain people like yourself seem to either not give a shit, or deny the information given.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > you got no Bin Laden, you got no operational connections between Al Qaeda and you got no WMD's ....time for you guys to spin another excuse.
> ...




Iraq War apologists are sooooooo fucking blinded by their agenda that even when they have proven WMD was not a major reason for invading Iraq they don't realize it.  How can you dumbasses be that fucking stoopid?  I'm guessing you need it explained.

Syria has been on the list of State Sponsored Terrorism since that list was created in 1979.  If the WMD were moved to syria then why didn't we invaded an officially recognized sponsor of terrorism?  By your own argument it means one of two things:  the WMD farce was always bullshit, or the Bush admin wants the US to get hit by WMD.  So which one is it einstein?


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



So let me get this straight? You made wild allegations, say it's well documented, and it's up to me to find this "documentation"?

Figures.


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Then why don't you post some of that information. 
Wait, I can answer that. 
Because you and the other treasonous fucks don't give a shit about truth. You just want attention to spread your treasonous propaganda. 

If you have information, post it. If you don't go away. 

Your no different than the rest of the so-called truthers, you don't want truth. That is made clear by your failure to present any information, and your affinity to simp0ly resort to insults and name-calling.

twoofers are such treasonous scum..............


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




Proof reincarnation happens.  This post shows saddam came back from the dead and learned to write English to continue his romance with Fascism and condemn anyone who dares question the government.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



sorry jackass, but you not being able to understand what i wrote doesnt make me dishonest. it makes you a dumbfuck.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...




Proof reincarnation happens.  This post shows saddam came back from the dead and learned to write English to continue his romance with Fascism and condemn anyone who dares question the government.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > you got no Bin Laden, you got no operational connections between Al Qaeda and you got no WMD's ....time for you guys to spin another excuse.
> ...



once again you thrill all of us here with your useless opinion and have no proof whatsoever to back up your claims - seriously dude.... give it up.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




I enjoy exposing you Nationalistic fucks so let's look at what you said to justify the invasion.  You said iraq fired on our aircraft.  Where were our aircraft when iraq fired on them?


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Which one of the facts do you feel that I have not backed up?


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You just make yourself look more stupid every post.


----------



## Liability (Mar 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



The truth WILL eventually come out!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


 
I don't know why I'm going to bother to reply to you....but why don't I let you refute one of your own "facts" - first you say the US supported Iraq and then you say the US never sold them weapons.  - which is it?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


because "support" doesnt mean "supplied WMD"
and only dipshits like YOU think it does


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



*As usual ...stupidy and willfull ignorance ...  See you next tuesday sucker.*

Reagan's WMD Connection to Saddam Hussein


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



What does your left wing blogs have to do with reality douche bag?


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Is english a second language for you? I said that the US didn't sell them WMD.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 5, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



From your link (which isn't one bit biased ):

*Iraq had ordered the samples, saying it needed them for legitimate medical research.*

This already got beat to death 8 years ago. We sent the same samples to countries all over the world who were doing medical research.


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

This is a little lesson in sources for the left wing morons here.

There is a news source.

There then may even be an article.

The article may even have a headline.

An article may even have "internal documenation"

Anyone can say anything on the internet. Any news source can say anything. It doesn't mean it's true.

What matters is how it's backed up.

There could be a headline title "Obama is a coke dealer" that doesn't make it true.

Now let's say the article says

According to anonymous sources "Obama is a coke head".

That doesn't make it true either. Anonymours sources mean zero.

Then there can be a quote that says according to the people of american way "Obama is a coke head." However, they are not an official source, and there information has very little weight too.

Then there could be a quote from the police chief of Las Vegas that says according to a police report "Obama was caught dealing cocaine". Now we are running into credible sources.

This is what we run into from the liberals.

The liberals see some headline from the NYT saying "No ties between Hussein and Al Qaida" and they take that as proof, but it's not.

Those articles quote reports that never verify what the headline says.

Headlines are not proof.

You need authoritative sources. You need to quote them and you need to give the links to the actual sources.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 5, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


what a lying piece of shit you are
what the Reafgan administration gave Iraq was REFERENCE strains, they CAN NOT be made into weapons and are used for the making of antidotes
you assholes just like to keep lying


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




ROTFL!!!!!!  Do you actually believe that?  Do you really?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


intelligent people usually will accept the truth

troofers, however, wont


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




 - First you turds say he was a madman tyrant that needed to be taken out......but then when the record shows he was being armed by the big Gipper he all of a sudden is a philanthropist ordering medical supplies for his people - seek some mental health help immediatley would you.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


please show proof of arms being sent/sold/gifted/whatever to Saddam by Reagan's administration
and no, an editorial by some dipshit stain wont due


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 5, 2010)

The United States exported over $500 million of dual use exports to Iraq that were approved by the Commerce department. Among them were advanced computers, some of which were used in Iraq's nuclear program.[27] The non-profit American Type Culture Collection and the Centers for Disease Control sold or sent biological samples to Iraq under Saddam Hussein up until 1989, which Iraq claimed it needed for medical research. These materials included anthrax, West Nile virus and botulism, as well as Brucella melitensis, which damages major organs, and clostridium perfringens, which causes gas gangrene. Some of these materials were used for Iraq's biological weapons research program, while others were used for vaccine development.[28] For example, the Iraqi military settled on the American Type Culture Collection strain 14578 as the exclusive anthrax strain for use as a biological weapon, according to Charles Duelfer.[29]


Now watch them trip over each other dicks to defend Saddam as the caring leader.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> The United States exported over $500 million of dual use exports to Iraq that were approved by the Commerce department. Among them were advanced computers, some of which were used in Iraq's nuclear program.[27] The non-profit American Type Culture Collection and the Centers for Disease Control sold or sent biological samples to Iraq under Saddam Hussein up until 1989, which Iraq claimed it needed for medical research. These materials included anthrax, West Nile virus and botulism, as well as Brucella melitensis, which damages major organs, and clostridium perfringens, which causes gas gangrene. Some of these materials were used for Iraq's biological weapons research program, while others were used for vaccine development.[28] For example, the Iraqi military settled on the American Type Culture Collection strain 14578 as the exclusive anthrax strain for use as a biological weapon, according to Charles Duelfer.[29]
> 
> 
> Now watch them trip over each other dicks to defend Saddam as the caring leader.


none of those are WEAPONS, dipshit
and the "biological" are REFERENCE strains(IE, not weaponizable)


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> The United States exported over $500 million of dual use exports to Iraq that were approved by the Commerce department. Among them were advanced computers, some of which were used in Iraq's nuclear program.[27] The non-profit American Type Culture Collection and the Centers for Disease Control sold or sent biological samples to Iraq under Saddam Hussein up until 1989, which Iraq claimed it needed for medical research. These materials included anthrax, West Nile virus and botulism, as well as Brucella melitensis, which damages major organs, and clostridium perfringens, which causes gas gangrene. Some of these materials were used for Iraq's biological weapons research program, while others were used for vaccine development.[28] For example, the Iraqi military settled on the American Type Culture Collection strain 14578 as the exclusive anthrax strain for use as a biological weapon, according to Charles Duelfer.[29]
> 
> 
> Now watch them trip over each other dicks to defend Saddam as the caring leader.



Sources please?

Also, if you read your own article it wasn't WMD.

Iraq claimed it was for medical research.

Frankly, I think it was a mistake to give Hussein support of any kind no matter how bad of an enemy Iran was.

However, as I said the US never gave WMD.


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



America was playing the enemy of my enemy is my friend game.

As I said I think it was a mistake to help Iraq in any way. Hussein was a mad tyrant.

Iran was considered more dangerous at the time.

Fortunately, they were using the weapons against Iran which is a good thing for the US.

I still don't think it was right.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > The United States exported over $500 million of dual use exports to Iraq that were approved by the Commerce department. Among them were advanced computers, some of which were used in Iraq's nuclear program.[27] The non-profit American Type Culture Collection and the Centers for Disease Control sold or sent biological samples to Iraq under Saddam Hussein up until 1989, which Iraq claimed it needed for medical research. These materials included anthrax, West Nile virus and botulism, as well as Brucella melitensis, which damages major organs, and clostridium perfringens, which causes gas gangrene. Some of these materials were used for Iraq's biological weapons research program, while others were used for vaccine development.[28] For example, the Iraqi military settled on the American Type Culture Collection strain 14578 as the exclusive anthrax strain for use as a biological weapon, according to Charles Duelfer.[29]
> ...



how do you know?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 5, 2010)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*How Did Iraq Get Its Weapons? We Sold Them *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*by Neil Mackay and Felicity Arbuthnot *[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
THE US and Britain sold Saddam Hussein the technology and materials Iraq needed to develop nuclear, chemical and biological weapons of mass destruction. 
Reports by the US Senate's committee on banking, housing and urban affairs -- which oversees American exports policy -- reveal that the US, under the successive administrations of Ronald Reagan and George Bush Sr, sold materials including anthrax, VX nerve gas, West Nile fever germs and botulism to Iraq right up until March 1992, as well as germs similar to tuberculosis and pneumonia. Other bacteria sold included brucella melitensis, which damages major organs, and clostridium perfringens, which causes gas gangrene. 
Classified US Defense Department documents also seen by the Sunday Herald show that Britain sold Iraq the drug pralidoxine, an antidote to nerve gas, in March 1992, after the end of the Gulf war. Pralidoxine can be reverse engineered to create nerve gas. The Senate committee's reports on 'US Chemical and Biological Warfare-Related Dual-Use Exports to Iraq', undertaken in 1992 in the wake of the Gulf war, give the date and destination of all US exports. The reports show, for example, that on May 2, 1986, two batches of bacillus anthracis -- the micro-organism that causes anthrax -- were shipped to the Iraqi Ministry of Higher Education, along with two batches of the bacterium clostridium botulinum, the agent that causes deadly botulism poisoning.  
How Did Iraq Get Its Weapons? We Sold Them
[/FONT]


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 5, 2010)

US Companies sold Iraq Billions of NBC Weapons Materials : Indybay

*US Companies sold Iraq Billions of NBC Weapons Materials*
by William Blum 
_Wednesday Mar 27th, 2002 1:10 AM _


In 1982, the Reagan Administration took Iraq off its list of countries alleged to sponsor terrorism, making it eligible to receive high-tech items generally denied to those on the list. Conventional military sales began in December of that year. Representative Samuel Gejdenson, Democrat of Connecticut, chairman of a House subcommittee investigating "United States Exports of Sensitive Technology to Iraq," stated in 1991: 

"From 1985 to 1990, the United States Government approved 771 licenses for the export to Iraq of $1.5 billion worth of biological agents and high-tech equipment with military application. [Only thirty-nine applications were rejected.] The United States spent virtually an entire decade making sure that Saddam Hussein had almost whatever he wanted. . . . The Administration has never acknowledged that it took this course of action, nor has it explained why it did so. In reviewing documents and press accounts, and interviewing knowledgeable sources, it becomes clear that United States export-control policy was directed by U.S. foreign policy as formulated by the State Department, and it was U.S. foreign policy to assist the regime of Saddam Hussein."


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 5, 2010)

and here come the editorials

LOL


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Many countries requested and received the same samples as many countries actually do conduct medical research. Please feel free to twist the facts any way you'd like.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 5, 2010)

People tend to forget that Saddam was at war with Iran back in the 80's.

The enemy of mine enemy is my friend. And all that. So we backed him until we found out it wasn't such a smart thing to do. I'm also certain that we attempted a diplomatic solution also. But never has the USA sold WMD to anyone. By the way Iran is still our enemy.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I want justice...There's an old poster out West, as I recall, that said, 'Wanted: Dead or Alive,'"
> - G.W. Bush, 9/17/01, UPI[/FONT]
> 
> yeah boy!..... you fuck him up bud!
> ...



Is that your picture in your avatar? You look like a fucking dip shit. By the way, every post ive ever read from you was stupid. Quit trying to convince yourself and everyone else that you have anything even remotely interesting or important to say, because you dont.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> People tend to forget that Saddam was at war with Iran back in the 80's.
> 
> The enemy of mine enemy is my friend. And all that. So we backed him until we found out it wasn't such a smart thing to do. I'm also certain that we attempted a diplomatic solution also. But never has the USA sold WMD to anyone. By the way Iran is still our enemy.


actually, we played both sides in that one
while they were busy attacking each other, they left the rest of the area alone


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> US Companies sold Iraq Billions of NBC Weapons Materials : Indybay
> 
> *US Companies sold Iraq Billions of NBC Weapons Materials*
> by William Blum
> ...



I agree. I think it was wrong to help support Hussein, although I understand the reason was to help him fight Iran which was the bigger threat.

I certainly don't support helping Hussein in any way.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > US Companies sold Iraq Billions of NBC Weapons Materials : Indybay
> ...



I would have helped him get that noose around his neck, but apparently it was invite only to his hanging. Its too bad, because i also would have helped break the ice by cracking jokes the whole time.

"Hey Saddam, at least youll go out with everyone knowing youre well hung"

Cue the rim shot.


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*How Did Iraq Get Its Weapons? We Sold Them *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*by Neil Mackay and Felicity Arbuthnot *[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> THE US and Britain sold Saddam Hussein the technology and materials Iraq needed to develop nuclear, chemical and biological weapons of mass destruction.
> Reports by the US Senate's committee on banking, housing and urban affairs -- which oversees American exports policy -- reveal that the US, under the successive administrations of Ronald Reagan and George Bush Sr, sold materials including anthrax, VX nerve gas, West Nile fever germs and botulism to Iraq right up until March 1992, as well as germs similar to tuberculosis and pneumonia. Other bacteria sold included brucella melitensis, which damages major organs, and clostridium perfringens, which causes gas gangrene.
> ...



 your source is commondreams a left wing blog site.

Let's see the reports.


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2010)

President Bush Says Usama Bin Laden May Not Be Captured During His Time in Office - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum - FOXNews.com

_Speaking about his goals for his last year in the White House, Bush tells FOX News in an exclusive interview to air this weekend that if U.S. military and intelligence knew where bin Laden was, they would have apprehended him already.

"If we could find the cave he is in, I promise you  he would be brought to justice or wherever he's hiding," he tells FOX News in "George W. Bush: Fighting to the Finish," a documentary scheduled to air Sunday, Jan. 27, at 8 p.m. ET.

...
Bush insists that finding bin Laden, who is believed to be hiding in the Pakistan-Afghan border region, remains a priority.

"For the country, it's a matter of closure in many ways for those who suffered under the attacks," Bush said. "He's hiding. He's isolated. He's not out there leading any parades."

Bush says he is briefed at least once a week on bin Laden and other Al Qaeda leaders.

His former Homeland Security Adviser, Fran Townsend, who left the White House in November, told FOX News:

"The president has made perfectly clear that he wants bin Laden brought to justice before he leaves office. That's the objective: To ... bring bin Laden to justice before the end of the administration. And we have organized ourselves to try and achieve that objective."

Bush says in the interview he's confident bin Laden ultimately will be found.

"He'll be gotten by a president," Bush says.

And to critics who say he hasn't done enough to find bin Laden, Bush is blunt:

"They don't know what they're talking about," he says._


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> People tend to forget that Saddam was at war with Iran back in the 80's.
> 
> The enemy of mine enemy is my friend. And all that. So we backed him until we found out it wasn't such a smart thing to do. I'm also certain that we attempted a diplomatic solution also. But never has the USA sold WMD to anyone. By the way Iran is still our enemy.





This board is infested with Nationalistic stoopid fucks.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

CMike said:


> President Bush Says Usama Bin Laden May Not Be Captured During His Time in Office - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum - FOXNews.com
> 
> _Speaking about his goals for his last year in the White House, Bush tells FOX News in an exclusive interview to air this weekend that if U.S. military and intelligence knew where bin Laden was, they would have apprehended him already.
> 
> ...




Yeah, this board is definitely infested with too many Nationalists.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > People tend to forget that Saddam was at war with Iran back in the 80's.
> ...


you are correct that it is "infested" but with moronic fucking dipshit troofers, like YOU


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

Godboy said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I want justice...There's an old poster out West, as I recall, that said, 'Wanted: Dead or Alive,'"
> ...



Wow.  How original.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Pretty brave coming from someone who isn't even smart enough to know how to use his own phone.....


----------



## Fizz (Mar 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



explain to us again how airplane mode is hardwired into his phone!!!


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




It's so sweet to see you try and come to rescue divedick but dishonest shitbags like you only dig the hole deeper and of course you're too fucking stoopid to understand how.  Now be the trained bitch you have been taught to be and prove it with your response......


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


WOW, the massive irony


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



You shouldn't be posting.....not until you learn how to use your phone you fucking crybaby hypocrite.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


still gonna act like you showed something that proved me wrong when in fact you proved me RIGHT
you are such a fucking moron you dont even understand what you post


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Still lying eh?  The specs on your phone explicitly state Offline mode should be used on an airplane.....but you're so fuxxing stoopid you want to say that isn't airplane mode......ROTFL!


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


and that is NOT the issue, never was the issue, just more minutia you morons focus on that means NOTHING
you stated that all phones have a flight or airplane mode
i stated that my phone did not
and it doesnt
it has an offline mode
dipshit


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




So to cover your stoopidity you lie about what I said? Rotfl! Not. Surprised.  I never said "all" phones.  I said "many" phones have it.  Keep lying you ignorant ****.  

The Offline mode is the airplane mode you stoopid dickhead......that is why the specs says to use Offline mode on airplanes.......holy fuck you are retarded! Lol!


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you are the stupid one that just because i said my phone didnt have the mode you claimed you had to go look up my phone
LOL
you are fucking pathetic

and my phone still doesnt have "airplane" mode, dipshit


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




So you ignore the fact you lied about what I said?  Why? Do you think it makes you look smarter?  Learn how to use your phone you stoopid fuck.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

So, to wrap up here, the reason that Osama is not wanted for 911 is because his phone doesn't have an "airplane mode"?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


i did not lie

btw, dipshit, i know my phone enough for it to do what i bought it for
just like i doubt you know the full capabilities of your computer nor do you use every function that it does, my phone works for what i want it to work for
and since i rarely fly, i never had need to look for the modes other than normal and meeting i never used any of the other modes
and when i did fly, the attendants asked that all phones be SHUT OFF, not change modes
i did not argue with them over what needed to be done, i shut it off like they asked


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> So, to wrap up here, the reason that Osama is not wanted for 911 is because his phone doesn't have an "airplane mode"?


dipshits are easily distracted
LOL


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 6, 2010)

I just have to keep wondering what Divecons phone has to do with 9-11.....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I just have to keep wondering what Divecons phone has to do with 9-11.....


see my last post


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I just have to keep wondering what Divecons phone has to do with 9-11.....




In a different thread I stated many phones have an airplane mode and divedick responded by saying his nokia e71x does not have it.  Knowing how stoopid he his I linked the specs proving it has an airplane mode.  Knowing how dishonest he is I've had to keep repeating he is lying when he says it doesn't have that feature.

How is this related to 9E?  It's simple: you OCTA fucks are so fucking predictable in your arrogance, ignorance, and hypocrisy that even for something as simple as a phone mode you, as a group, cannot be honest even when you are proven wrong.  In short, if pathetic losers like divedick can't admit something so silly them what are the chances of honesty on a topic as significant as 9E?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to keep wondering what Divecons phone has to do with 9-11.....
> ...


as you proved in your link, my phone does NOT have an "airplane" mode, it has an OFFLINE mode
you are the dishonest one to keep claiming what you already proved to be incorrect


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to keep wondering what Divecons phone has to do with 9-11.....
> ...



yet another irony alert..........


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



SOP for 9E CTA's!     (note how I have mastered their lingo!)


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



So here is divedick once again proving his stoopidity.  It's time for the slam dunk.  Read the tutorial you fucking useless idiot:

"Nokia E71x

TUTORIALS


Turn on/off flight mode:

1. Press Menu (LEFT SOFT key).

2. Scroll DOWN and RIGHT to Settings and press the Center select key.

3. Scroll LEFT to Profiles and press the Center select key.

4. To turn off wireless coverage, scroll UP to Offline and press the Center
select key.

5. Highlight Activate and press the Center select key.

6. To exit, press Exit (RIGHT SOFT key) and Back (RIGHT SOFT key) until
you reach the Home screen.

7. You can also change profile modes by holding down the POWER key.
For this example, press POWER, scroll DOWN to Normal, and press the
Center select key to turn wireless coverage back on.

8. At the prompt, select Yes (LEFT SOFT key) to change the profile.

9. Done!"
AT&T Device Simulator

Wow! How bad does it burn you just got COMPLETELY PWNED BY A TROOFER!!!?!!!  ROTFL!!!!!

Like I said bitch, don't post until you learn how to use your phone you ignorant twat.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



and this proves...........?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



In post 432 you just said:

(posted by lying divedick)
"you stated that all phones have a flight or airplane mode
i stated that my phone did not
and it doesn't."


First, you lied because I didn't say "all" phones have an airplane mode, which is also known by the terms Flight Mode and Offline Mode.

Second, you restated your claim your phone doesn't have a flight mode but by golly that Tutorial from AT+T sure says something different.......ROTFL!  You got pwned like the ignorant lying fuck you are.....


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

MURDER OF U.S. NATIONALS OUTSIDE THE UNITED STATES; CONSPIRACY TO MURDER U.S. NATIONALS OUTSIDE THE UNITED STATES; ATTACK ON A FEDERAL FACILITY RESULTING IN DEATH

USAMA BIN LADEN

Photograph of USAMA BIN LADEN


Aliases: 	Usama Bin Muhammad Bin Ladin, Shaykh Usama Bin Ladin, The Prince, The Emir, Abu Abdallah, Mujahid Shaykh, Hajj, The Director

DESCRIPTION

Date of Birth Used:  	1957 	Hair: 	Brown
Place of Birth: 	Saudi Arabia 	Eyes: 	Brown
Height: 	6'4" to 6'6" 	Sex: 	Male
Weight: 	Approximately 160 pounds 	Complexion: 	Olive
Build: 	Thin 	Nationality: 	Saudi Arabian
Language: 	Arabic (probably Pashtu)
Scars and Marks: 	None known
Remarks: 	Bin Laden is left-handed and walks with a cane.

CAUTION

Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world.

REWARD

The Rewards For Justice Program, United States Department of State, is offering a reward of up to $25 million for information leading directly to the apprehension or conviction of Usama Bin Laden. An additional $2 million is being offered through a program developed and funded by the Airline Pilots Association and the Air Transport Association.

SHOULD BE CONSIDERED ARMED AND DANGEROUS

IF YOU HAVE ANY INFORMATION CONCERNING THIS PERSON, PLEASE CONTACT YOUR LOCAL FBI OFFICE OR THE NEAREST AMERICAN EMBASSY OR CONSULATE.




Most Wanted Terrorist - Usama Bin Laden


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Basically?  It proves how stoopid divedick is because he's been claiming his phone doesn't have a flight mode.  It also proves his arrogance again as he will refuse to admit he was wrong.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



So, where in this thread has the OP, or any of the other truthers admitted that the basic premise that Osama is not wanted for his crimes been apologized for.


He IS wanted. He is on the ten most wanted list.


Where is the admission of being wrong and the apology?


Most Wanted Terrorist - Usama Bin Laden


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...




Holy rat spit you are fucking DUMB!  The OP asks why he hasn't been charged for 9E.....and it's true that even over 8 years later he still hasn't been charged FOR 9E you dumb bitch.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



And you dumb fucking treasounous gay prostitute moronic tw, most charges are not filed until the perp is captured.

check you local paper you treasonous scumbag cum-filled moronic twoofer


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

anyone that displays the lack of intelligence and logic that clownlight does should be euthanized by intravenous injection for the good of society


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

Plastic Curve Light - 24HR (Item No. 103824-PL-24HR) from only &#36;1.55 ready to be imprinted by 4imprint Promotional Products


----------



## Liability (Mar 6, 2010)

Oxymorons are phrases that are apparently self-contradictory.

Some famous oxymorons come as couplets:

*
Jumbo Shrimp.


Military Intelligence.


Justice Souter.


Liberal Intelligentsia. 
*
BUT I HAVE COME TO REALIZE that there is one Special Oxymoron that requires only ONE WORD:


*"Troofer."*


----------



## eots (Mar 6, 2010)

BUT I HAVE COME TO REALIZE that are 2 Special Oxymorons that require ONE WORD:

DEBUWUNKER..and..LIARability


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

eots said:


> BUT I HAVE COME TO REALIZE that are 2 Special Oxymorons that require ONE WORD:
> 
> DEBUWUNKER..and..LIARability



which is which?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...




You just keep proving how FUXXING DUMB you are.  Bin laden was indicted by the US on June 8, 1998, and I'm pretty sure we all know he has not been captured.  Are you dumb enough to try and claim being Indicted is not having charges filed?  ROTFL!  Go such some more cowboy dick from your welfare bar you fucking reject.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You are such a pathetic little mentally diseased cowardly twat.  A neg rep for coming up with some research showing you to be a lying sack of liquid sock puppet shit?  You are lucky I didn't bring up a pic of Rumsfeld shaking hands with Saddam while working for Bektel on a mission to sell Saddam the helecopter fittings to dispense the bio agents.  

Hey bitch...go fuck your worthless lying traitorous self.  See you next tuesday


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



And if you guys wouldn't quote him I wouldn't have to even see the stupidity.


----------



## Liability (Mar 6, 2010)

eots said:


> BUT I HAVE COME TO REALIZE that are 2 Special Oxymorons that require ONE WORD:
> 
> DEBUWUNKER..and..LIARability



Well, let's think about that.  Debwunker or debuwunker is a word -- oh wait.  No; it's not even a word.  
Never mind about that first bit of id-eots' stupidity.

And "liarability" isn't a word, either, of course.  Needless to say, all Troofers DO have the ability to be liars.  It's a job requirement, in fact.

Id-eots is a troofer.

All troofers are scumbag liars.

Therefore, id-eots is a scumbag liar.

Id-eots is a special case, too.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > BUT I HAVE COME TO REALIZE that are 2 Special Oxymorons that require ONE WORD:
> ...



I was worried ideots was the pentagon shooter and he wasn't going to come out to fish............


----------



## Liability (Mar 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The Pentagon shooter was a Troofer, apparently, but not all Troofers are necessarily violent.

If you go ice fishing with id-eots, make sure he doesn't cut a hole in the ice _while he's inside that circle._  Id-eots is unlikely to be able to appreciate why this is good advice.  You will have to take care of him.  Clearly, he can't handle such things for himself.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

Liability said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Its already been warm enough that the ice is not trustworthy. I was thinking more fishing from a boat, but I might let him drive the boat a little bit, while I hold the cord that runs the kill switch of course. I don't want him running aground or anything.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



I don't know, any one of them is liable to cut a hole in the bottom of the boat so they can fish. Please do be careful.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


dipshit, that still supports what I claimed, you fucking idiot

btw, i already knew that you dumb fuck
i already told you i use two modes, normal and meeting
thus i already told you i knew how to use my phone, but the dishonest piece of shit you are you will keep trying to claim i dont
so fuck off and die you moronic piece of shit


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


and everything you have posted proves i was right, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

eots said:


> BUT I HAVE COME TO REALIZE that are 2 Special Oxymorons that require ONE WORD:
> 
> DEBUWUNKER..and..LIARability


you keep posting that as if it has any credibility, it has NONE


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you are the traitous piece os shit
fuck off yourself you little punk bitch


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




ROTFL!  Poor divedick got pwned again!  In post 432, as well as about 20 other posts, you kept claiming you don't have a Flight mode so I had to post the TUTORIA TO TEACH YOU HOW TO USE YOUR OWN FUXXING PHONE!  ROTFL!!!  Keep lying you useless dickhead....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


LOL you havent "pwned" anyone, dipshit, well, other than YOURSELF


----------



## CMike (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



For the record you are a douche bag.

It's utterly irrelevant whether someone had trouble with his phone or not. I have had trouble with my phone numerous times trying to figure out stuff.

Get a life douche bag


----------



## CMike (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



And this has what to do with this thread ?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Basically?  It proves how stoopid divedick is because he's been claiming his phone doesn't have a flight mode.  It also proves his arrogance again as he will refuse to admit he was wrong.



even your tutorial says to choose "offline mode", jackass!! it doesnt say to choose "flight mode" you just proved right there you are a moron.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


thing is, i havent had trouble with my phone
he just wont accept that my response to someone else about my phone not having either "flight" nor "airplane" modes and he took it personal and tried to attack
yet his research that he did into MY phone shows that i was correct
i know the modes my phone has


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Basically?  It proves how stoopid divedick is because he's been claiming his phone doesn't have a flight mode.  It also proves his arrogance again as he will refuse to admit he was wrong.
> ...


he finds it, he posts it, yet he still doesnt understand it


----------



## CMike (Mar 6, 2010)

Who cares? Curvedbrain is really reaching to find anything to attack with.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> Who cares? Curvedbrain is really reaching to find anything to attack with.



he's like the stupid palestinian that throws a rock at a guy with a gun and then shits his pants and runs away when the gun gets pointed at him.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares? Curvedbrain is really reaching to find anything to attack with.
> ...


except curvebrain threw the roick at himself by posting info that proved me correct
LOL
yet he is so fucking stupid he doesnt realize it


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...




ROTFL!  You could not be anymore pathetic.  I posted the tutorial from AT&T on how to turn on your FLIGHT MODE and you still ignore it! Lol...thanks for proving what I said earlier.....

How is this related to 9E?  It's simple: you OCTA fucks are so fucking predictable in your arrogance, ignorance, and hypocrisy that even for something as simple as a phone mode you, as a group, cannot be honest even when you are proven wrong.  In short, if pathetic losers like divedick can't admit something so silly them what are the chances of honesty on a topic as significant as 9E?


----------



## CMike (Mar 6, 2010)

You are an idiot.

Thank you for your attention on this matter.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




You don't have a fuxxing clue what you are talking about.....as usual.  Are you upset saddam was killed before you could suck his suck and swallow his nut sack you little whiny twat?


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



So curve, where do you weigh in on the president of Iran being a truther, are you with him too, like 911inside and eots?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



you posted something that said to put it into "OFFLINE MODE" you fucking moron!!! 

tell us again how the modes are hardwired.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


hey dipshit, it said my phone has an "OFFLINE MODE" i said my phone has an "OFFLINE MODE"

i am in full agreement with what is on the AT&T site for my phone


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> You are an idiot.
> 
> Thank you for your attention on this matter.


yes, he really IS an idiot
most troofers are complete fucking idiots


----------



## Ravi (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow, just wow! This offline mode and dcon's phone has kept Curve busy for days across multiple threads.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2010)

yes ravi, imagine what would happen if we put a slinky on his doorstep, rang the bell and left.

He would likely starve to death before he figured that one out.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Wow, just wow! This offline mode and dcon's phone has kept Curve busy for days across multiple threads.





slackjawed said:


> yes ravi, imagine what would happen if we put a slinky on his doorstep, rang the bell and left.
> 
> He would likely starve to death before he figured that one out.


not in my wildest dreams could i ever have expected him to be distracted so easily
a slinky might keep him busy for WEEKS, especially if is a shiny one


----------



## Ravi (Mar 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> yes ravi, imagine what would happen if we put a slinky on his doorstep, rang the bell and left.
> 
> He would likely starve to death before he figured that one out.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Kind of convenient how you ignore the fact the tutorial is called:

TURN ON/OFF FLIGHT MODE

Rotfl......you fucking useless ****.  Where are your threats?  You all sobbed up again like the wittle crybaby you are?


----------



## CMike (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



*Who Cares??*


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Wow, just wow! This offline mode and dcon's phone has kept Curve busy for days across multiple threads.




The topic was his claim about his phone.  The issue has always been about showing how dishonest you fuckwads are.  Your pathology is really quite simple and you assholes reinforce it all the time.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, just wow! This offline mode and dcon's phone has kept Curve busy for days across multiple threads.
> ...


and my claim was proven to be 100% correct by your research, only you still dont get it

my phone does NOT have a "flight" mode, nor does it have a "airplane" mode
what it DOES have is an "OFFLINE" mode


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 6, 2010)

Can't someone bury this thread it's really decomposing badly.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




You lie again......ROTFL!!  It must really really burn you that your stoopidity is so easily exposed.  You are not in full agreement with the AT+T site you fucking useless dickhead.  Keep on lying.....

From the site:

becoming boring.
"Nokia E71x
TUTORIALS

TURN ON/OFF FLIGHT MODE

1. Press Menu (LEFT SOFT key).
2. Scroll DOWN and RIGHT to Settings and press the Center select key.
3. Scroll LEFT to Profiles and press the Center select key.
4. To turn off wireless coverage, scroll UP to Offline and press the Center
select key.
5. Highlight Activate and press the Center select key.
6. To exit, press Exit (RIGHT SOFT key) and Back (RIGHT SOFT key) until
you reach the Home screen.
7. You can also change profile modes by holding down the POWER key.
For this example, press POWER, scroll DOWN to Normal, and press the
Center select key to turn wireless coverage back on.
8. At the prompt, select Yes (LEFT SOFT key) to change the profile.
9. Done!"


You keep claiming there is no Flight Mode while the site gives an explicit tutorial on the FLIGHT MODE.  Everyone can see it but you're so fucking childish you can't admit it because you hate the fact I proved you wrong again.........good grief you bitches are rejects from hell.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




What's the name of the tutorial you lying fuck?

TURN ON/OFF FLIGHT MODE

TURN ON/OFF FLIGHT MODE

TURN ON/OFF FLIGHT MODE

But you go ahead and keep lying.....it's not like any of your "buddies" are going to call you out because that would break your agreement.


----------



## CMike (Mar 6, 2010)

The topic of this thread is OBL and 911 *NOT FUCKING CELL PHONES.*
Ahhhhhhh I feel better now.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> The topic of this thread is OBL and 911 *NOT FUCKING CELL PHONES.*
> Ahhhhhhh I feel better now.






You're so fuxxing stoopid you don't even know how to read.  The topic of the thread is why isn't bin laden wanted for 9E? Ie.  Why hasn't he been charged?  But thanx for proving again how deep your dumbness runs....


----------



## CMike (Mar 6, 2010)

If anyone sees curve on the street please make sure he is returned to his proper home.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_piJQuK2WE]YouTube - Danvers State Insane Asylum[/ame]


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 6, 2010)

CMike said:


> If anyone sees curve on the street please make sure he is returned to his proper home.
> 
> YouTube - Danvers State Insane Asylum




I'm sure for someone as fucking useless and worthless as you it is easy for you to think informed people are crazy because in your lunatic fucking world someone is still hunting for the same wmd bush said wasn't found in iraq several years ago.....


----------



## CMike (Mar 6, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone sees curve on the street please make sure he is returned to his proper home.
> ...



 What an idiot


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Wow.  You are awesome.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 8, 2010)

CMike said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


Amen!


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

So nobody can give a reasonable explanation why bin laden hasn't been charged for 9E?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



is your big sloppy pussy still sore after that hockey game? - by the way that Gold broke the world record for Golds at the games!


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

from;
Osama bin Laden, among the FBI's "Ten Most Wanted Fugitives": Why was he never indicted for his alleged role in 9/11?


"Rex Tom, FBI Director of Investigative Publictiy stated in this regard that

    &#8220;The FBI gathers evidence. Once evidence is gathered, it is turned over to the Department of Justice. The Department of Justice then decides whether it has enough evidence to present to a federal grand jury. In the case of the 1998 United States Embassies being bombed, bin Laden has been formally indicted and charged by a grand jury. He has not been formally indicted and charged in connection with 9/11 because the FBI has no hard evidence connecting bin Laden to 9/11.&#8221;"



But then you knew this as it was posted previously.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

tell us more about our cell phones curve, at least that was entertaining......


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


Total medal count?

And, you losers can kick our ass in a war?

And, And, we don't own you losers?

BTW, Jay. Nice uniform and mustache. Ya' definitely could pass for the cop in "The Village People"

In fact, every faggot bastard running around So. Cal has a mustache trimmed just like YOURS!

Yeah, we know Jay. We know!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



What was that?..... I thought I heard something about the war of 1812 but I can't be sure with the sound of your huge cocksmoker chewin on all that crow


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYI7JXGqd0o]YouTube - WMD LIES - Bush Cheney Rumsfeld etc. - THE ULTIMATE CLIP[/ame]

no Bin Laden and no WMD's.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> from;
> Osama bin Laden, among the FBI's "Ten Most Wanted Fugitives": Why was he never indicted for his alleged role in 9/11?
> 
> 
> ...




So why do you accept the claim he is guilty if he hasn't been charged?


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > from;
> ...



Well, he claimed he did it in several taped messages, even bragged about it. The one guy we caught said he got his instructions from osama.
he openly decalred war on the USA when Clinton was prez, and we didn't take him seriously until he bombed the USS Cole, and took credit for it.
There are more reasons to believe he did it, but that's enough for me right there.

There are more reasons to believe he and his evil minions did it than to believe it was some government backed conspiracy, or even that our government covered it up. 
Our government did, and continues to downplay their failures in regards to 911, but it is not the coverup that some claim it to be.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



*Its good that most Canadians know their place.  I forget they're up there.

One time an uncle purchased a bag of Canadian toy soldiers for me:  All of them looked like this:







*


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



What I find amazing is that Candyass thinks Canada is "up"....maybe after grade school the word North will be added to it's vocabulary


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


yeah, because NO ONE uses "up" or "down" to refer to "north" or "south"

ever been "down under" schmuck?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 8, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


Hey, don't put down those Canadian soldiers. After all, they are known as:

"Princess Patricia's Canadian light infantry"

Yeah, they're light alright. Light in the loafers!


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


 Isn't that the normal position for a french soldier as well?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...




You've already posted the proof those taped messages are not reliable.  What else you got?  (you're also forgetting right after it happened bl denied involvement-twice.  Do you know when the first time any supposed confession surfaced?)


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > from;
> ...


 Because we are in a war he doesn't have to be charged.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

CMike said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Why? You pissed off for living in that position while not getting the uniform and paycheque?


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

Online NewsHour Update: Bin Laden Admits 9/11 Responsibility, Warns of More Attacks -- October 29, 2004

October 29, 2004, 5:10pm EDT 
BIN LADEN ADMITS 9/11 RESPONSIBILITY, WARNS OF MORE ATTACKS 

A tape aired by Al-Jazeera television Friday showed al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden admitting for the first time that he orchestrated the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks and saying the United States could face more.



It was the first footage of bin Laden to appear in more than a year and came just days before voters head to the polls Tuesday after an extremely tight president race. 



In the 18-minute tape, bin Laden, who appeared to be sitting or standing at a table against a neutral background, said: "Despite entering the fourth year after Sept. 11, Bush is still deceiving you and hiding the truth from you and therefore the reasons are still there to repeat what happened." 


Bin Laden said he thought of the method of attacking U.S. skyscrapers when he saw Israeli aircraft bombing tower blocks in Lebanon in 1982. 


"We decided to destroy towers in America," he said. "God knows that it had not occurred to our mind to attack the towers, but after our patience ran out and we saw the injustice and inflexibility of the American-Israeli alliance toward our people in Palestine and Lebanon, this came to my mind."


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are a douche bag.


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

NPR: America Responds - Osama bin Laden Videotape


Pentagon Releases Bin Laden Videotape
U.S. Officials say Tape Links Him to Sept. 11 Attacks

Dec. 13, 2001 -- The Pentagon has released a videotape of Osama bin Laden, that it says provides additional evidence that the al Qaeda leader is responsible for the Sept. 11 terror attacks. Administration officials say the tape shows bin Laden had specific knowledge of when and where those attacks would occur before they took place. 


Osama bin Laden, at right, as seen on the videotape.



The videotape -- discovered in a private home in Jalalabad, Afghanistan -- shows a relaxed bin Laden discussing the attacks in Arabic with another man who appears to be a cleric. On the tape, bin Laden says he was pleasantly surprised by the amount of destruction caused at the World Trade Center; he only expected the top portion of the twin towers to collapse. 

According to a translated transcript issued by the Pentagon, bin Laden says the attacks on the World Trade Center did more damage than expected. "...we calculated in advance the number of casualties from the enemy, who would be killed based on the position of the tower," he says, according to the transcript. "We calculated that the floors that would be hit would be three or four floors. I was the most optimistic of them all. (...Inaudible...) due to my experience in this field, I was thinking that the fire from the gas in the plane would melt the iron structure of the building and collapse the area where the plane hit and all the floors above it only. This is all that we had hoped for." 

Bin Laden also indicates on the tape that he knew of the attacks in advance. "We had notification since the previous Thursday that the event would take place that day," he says. "We had finished our work that day and had the radio on. It was 5:30 p.m. our time... Immediately, we heard the news that a plane had hit the World Trade Center. We turned the radio station to the news from Washington.


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

Osama Bin Laden Warns America - CBS News

Osama Bin Laden Warns America
Terror Leader Admits For First Time That He Ordered 9/11 Attacks

(_CBS/AP)  Osama bin Laden, injecting himself into the campaign four days ahead of presidential elections, said in a videotape aired Friday that the United States can avoid another Sept. 11 attack if it stops threatening the security of Muslims.

Bin Laden said his followers have left alone countries that do not threaten Muslims.

"We fought you because we are free ... and want to regain freedom for our nation. As you undermine our security we undermine yours," he said.

He said he was first inspired to attack the United States by the 1982 Israeli invasion of Lebanon in which towers and buildings in Beirut were destroyed in the siege of the capital.

"*While I was looking at these destroyed towers in Lebanon, it sparked in my mind that the tyrant should be punished with the same and that we should destroy towers in America, so that it tastes what we taste and would be deterred from killing our children and women," he said.

"God knows that it had not occurred to our mind to attack the towers, but after our patience ran out and we saw the injustice and inflexibility of the American-Israeli alliance toward our people in Palestine and Lebanon, this came to my mind," he said.

Bin Laden suggested Bush was slow to react to the Sept. 11 attacks, giving the hijackers more time than they expected. At the time of the attacks, the president was listening to schoolchildren in Florida reading a book, an incident to which bin Laden referred.

"It never occurred to us that the commander-in-chief of the American armed forces would leave 50,000 of his citizens in the two towers to face these horrors alone," he said, referring to the number of people who worked at the World Trade Center.[/*I]_


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

Transcript of tape.

Transcript of Osama bin Laden video-taped "Message to Americans"

_Osama bin Laden: But I am amazed at you. Although we have entered the fourth year after the events of 9/11, Bush is still practicing distortion and deception against you and he is still concealing the true cause from you. Consequentially, the motives for its reoccurrence still exist. I will tell you about the causes underlying these events and I will tell you the truth about the moments this decision was taken, to allow you to reflect.

I say to you, as Allah is my witness: We had not considered attacking the towers, but things reached the breaking point when we witnessed the injustice and tyranny of the American-Israeli coalition against our people in Palestine and Lebanon  then I got this idea.

The events that had a direct influence on me occurred in 1982, and the subsequent events, when the US permitted the Israelis to invade Lebanon with the aid of the American sixth fleet.

In those critical moments, I was overwhelmed by ideas that are hard to describe, but they awakened a powerful impulse to reject injustice and gave birth to a firm resolve to punish the oppressors. As I was looking at those destroyed towers in Lebanon, I was struck by the idea of punishing the oppressor in the same manner and destroying towers in the US, to give it a taste of what we have tasted and to deter it from killing our children and_


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

Curve you are still a douche bag.


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

Let me guess

1) The tape was forged

2) It was edited by the CIA

3) It was planted

4) You can't believe anything coming from the Bush/Cheney controlled Pentagon

5) It's all Bush's fault

Pick one or more please?


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

CMike said:


> Let me guess
> 
> 1) The tape was forged
> 
> ...



You forgot the one that says;
That's a corrupt translation, why didn't he say it in English?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...






it figures that a stupid bitch that doesn't know how to use a phone wouldn't know the difference between Saudi Arabia and Iraq either


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess
> ...



Sorry I forgot.


1) The tape was forged

2) It was edited by the CIA

3) It was planted

4) You can't believe anything coming from the Bush/Cheney controlled Pentagon

5) It's all Bush's fault

6) That's a corrupt translation, why didn't he say it in English?

Pick one or more please?


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



provide evidence Bin Laden denied it.
prove the tapes he made that claimed he and his evil minions did it are "unreliable".
prove something besides the fact that your a clown


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


ah, you are just another fucking troofer moron as well as a Canadian embarrassment

btw, dipshit, the info that bentdark posted proved i was CORRECT
so fuck off and die dipshit


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

I missed one more


1) The tape was forged

2) It was edited by the CIA

3) It was planted

4) You can't believe anything coming from the Bush/Cheney controlled Pentagon

5) It's all Bush's fault

6) That's a corrupt translation, why didn't he say it in English?

7) Tapes not reliable

Pick one or more please?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

United Airlines Flight 93
Main article: United Airlines Flight 93
*Hijackers:* Ziad Jarrah (Lebanese), Ahmed al-Haznawi (Saudi Arabian), Ahmed al-Nami (Saudi Arabian), Saeed al-Ghamdi (Saudi Arabian).

American Airlines Flight 11
Main article: American Airlines Flight 11
*Hijackers:* Mohamed Atta al Sayed (Egyptian), Waleed al-Shehri (Saudi Arabian), Wail al-Shehri (Saudi Arabian), Abdulaziz al-Omari (Saudi Arabian), Satam al-Suqami (Saudi Arabian).

United Airlines Flight 175
Main article: United Airlines Flight 175
*Hijackers:* Marwan al-Shehhi (United Arab Emirates), Fayez Banihammad (United Arab Emirates), Mohand al-Shehri (Saudi Arabian), Hamza al-Ghamdi (Saudi Arabian), Ahmed al-Ghamdi (Saudi Arabian).

American Airlines Flight 77
Main article: American Airlines Flight 77
*Hijackers:* Hani Hanjour (Saudi Arabian), Khalid al-Mihdhar (Saudi Arabian), Majed Moqed (Saudi Arabian), Nawaf al-Hazmi (Saudi Arabian), Salem al-Hazmi (Saudi Arabian).

see any Iraqi terrorists in that list?


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

What does their birthplace have to do with anything?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

Saudi Arabia and Dubya were very friendly!


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> United Airlines Flight 93
> Main article: United Airlines Flight 93
> *Hijackers:* Ziad Jarrah (Lebanese), Ahmed al-Haznawi (Saudi Arabian), Ahmed al-Nami (Saudi Arabian), Saeed al-Ghamdi (Saudi Arabian).
> 
> ...


hey, dipshit, has anyone said there were?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Saudi Arabia and Dubya were very friendly!


keep proving yourself a fucking idiot, you are doing a fine job of it so far


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



you haven't been correct about a fucking thing since I started posting here


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

*Bin Laden Family 'Evacuated' From US *


9:11am UK, Wednesday September 03, 2003 
*Members of Osama bin Laden's family were allowed to fly out of the US shortly after the September 11 terror attacks, a senior official has said.*








 'Bush government sanctioned bin Laden family repatriation'


Even though American airspace had been shut down, the Bush administration allowed a jet to fly around the US picking up family members from 10 cities, including Los Angeles, Washington DC, Boston and Houston.Some 140 high ranking Saudi officials were also on the plane. The revelations come from former White House counter-terrorism chief Richard Clarke.
He said the Bush administration sanctioned the repatriation of the family in the immediate aftermath of the attacks.

Bin Laden Family 'Evacuated' From US | Home | Sky News


free pass home for the Bin Ladens and why not it's not like they would be suspected of anything!


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> *Bin Laden Family 'Evacuated' From US *
> 
> 
> 9:11am UK, Wednesday September 03, 2003
> ...



yep, we remember that happening as well.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

*[SIZE=+1]Sorry Rove, Bush Lied About Iraq[/SIZE]* 
 by Robert Parry 
 *Link* 
* Excerpt:* 
Karl Rove claims one of the biggest mistakes of Bush's presidency was not aggressively challenging critics who charged that Bush lied about the reasons for the Iraq War, an accusation that Rove insists was false and unfair. But the problem with Roves account is that not only did Bush oversee the twisting of intelligence to justify invading Iraq but he subsequently lied  and lied repeatedly  about how Iraq had responded to UN inspection demands. So, while it may be impossible to say for certain what Bush believed about Iraq possessing WMDs, it cant be argued that Bush didnt know that Iraq declared that it had destroyed its WMD stockpiles and let U.N. inspectors in to see for themselves in the months before the invasion. 
 
 the truth is there were no WMD's at the time.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> United Airlines Flight 93
> Main article: United Airlines Flight 93
> *Hijackers:* Ziad Jarrah (Lebanese), Ahmed al-Haznawi (Saudi Arabian), Ahmed al-Nami (Saudi Arabian), Saeed al-Ghamdi (Saudi Arabian).
> 
> ...



so let me get this straight......

the USA pulls off the most incredible false flag operation ever imagined live on world-wide television, brings down two of the worlds largest buildings, attacks its own military headquarters and blames all this on a bunch of muslim hijackers so they can go to war in the middle east for oil and invade iraq......

...but the forgot to make one of the hijackers an Iraqi?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 8, 2010)

CMike said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Why yes it is!

And, you do realize that the Canadians buy their tanks, equipped with back up lights only, surplus from the French fucks, Right?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...




So you don't know how long after 9E it was before the first alleged confession surfaced?  Is that correct?  We know there are alleged denials right after the attacks, at least two I am aware of.  Personally, I don't think these denials or confessions have any credibility.

You've already posted the proof the alleged confession is unreliable.  Why do you want me to spam the thread with what you've already posted?  (big hint:  if the confession was reliable that would be enough evidence to present to a grand jury for an indictment.  Obviously, the confession is not reliable as you accidentally have already proven.)

So.....what else you got?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > United Airlines Flight 93
> ...



- it's your theory jagoff.......


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Sorry Rove, Bush Lied About Iraq[/SIZE]*
> by Robert Parry
> *Link*
> * Excerpt:*
> ...



Yeah, Saddam was a GREAT guy, its not like he was defying UN sanctions or kicked the inspectors out of his country or anything. He never misled the inspectors either, he let them have free run of the country right?
And it isn't like the USA gave him any time to get anything he didn't want found out in the several weeks of warning  we gave him either. That's certainly not enough time to move them to Syria or Iran or anywhere else.
He never poisoned his own citizens either.
Nope Saddam was just an all-round great guy, that's why the Iraqi's and the entire world is mourning him and wishing he was back.

Amuse me troll, talk french for us or something amusing.........


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 8, 2010)

Now, who was it that LIED themselves into war?

Interrogator Shares Saddam's Confessions - 60 Minutes - CBS News

It sure as hell wasn't Bush, you fucking idiots!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ9tuN8UTdY]YouTube - CANADA WINS GOLD MEDAL v.s USA | February 28th 2010[/ame]

-


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



At least we didn't get beat by the Jamaican bobsled team.........


Is Quebec still part of Canada?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Divedick claims his phone doesn't have Flight Mode.  I post a tutorial from AT+T titled:

TURN ON/OFF FLIGHT MODE

Divedick closes his eyes, screams, then screams, screams some more.......lol


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



You sure, I thought it was dive that showed you how to use your phone......


go through it again for us.......


----------



## Fizz (Mar 8, 2010)

hockey is what...... maybe the 5th favorite sport in america??? and thats only because most other sports are dormant over the winter.

nobody in america really gives a shit about hockey.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




but you did get beat by the son a of a camel herder and 19 of his buddies with boxcutters..."officially" anyways.

Has Texas seceded yet?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



are you really bringing up this shit again? show where on the phone it says "flight mode". 

it doesnt.

but please feel free to tell us again how flight mode is hard wired to the power button again.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > United Airlines Flight 93
> ...



You're a fucking retarded pile of dogshit.  No, wait.  Even dogshit can provide a use via fertilization.....so you're somewhere between useless dogshit on concrete and nothingness.....


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Look at you lying again.......you concrete soaked dog shit fungus....


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



LOL, when Texas secedes Arizona and New Mexico will be right there with them.


All the good sports involve horses. RODEO is A real sport, anything else just wants to be the RODEO!


10 good reasons to dislike Canada;
1. An entire "province" full of chauvinistic, snail-eating Frogs.

2. Their flag has a fucking leaf on it, but it's the wrong fucking leaf.
http://www.benefitsofmarijuana.com/images/canadian-pot-flag.jpg

3. Celebrity exports - William Shatner, Shania Twain, Tom Green, Michael J. Fox,
Margot Kidder, Pamela Anderson, Neve Campbell, Peter Jennings, Neil Young.

4. They killed off all the artic penguins for pseudo-foi gras.

5. They let US do all the dirty work on the native Americans, reaped the benefits
thereof and now act all superior and shit about it.

6. Think they're better than our Mexican neighbors to the south just because they're
white or something. (They're not, to start with the Mexicans have better food and
music. I can get some of the very best tamales right here in my town!)

7. Have no distinct culture of their own, just copy from US and then whine about it.

8. Ruled by elitist clique of socialist politicians who don't seem to represent the
views of any Canadians I actually know.

9. Espouse PC "diversity" crap but in their heart-of-hearts hate "chinks",
"sand-*******", etc.

10. A Canadian member of Parliament charged with improving ties with the United States
apologized for saying "let's embarrass the hell out of the Americans
in front of other countries." 


thanks to;
http://www.ubersite.com/m/61775


----------



## Fizz (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> You're a fucking retarded pile of dogshit.  No, wait.  Even dogshit can provide a use via fertilization.....so you're somewhere between useless dogshit on concrete and nothingness.....



nice concise and detailed rebuttal!!  

as usual, when you cant refute the info you resort to posts consisting of only personal attacks.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > *[SIZE=+1]Sorry Rove, Bush Lied About Iraq[/SIZE]*
> ...




You don't even attempt an honest convo.....nobody said any of that but you're such a useless fatass braindead cocksucking welfare case all you have is lying.....


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



now where did you address the points I did make in ly post?
you lying treasonous shitstain poor excuse for a human part-time gay prostitute twoofer?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Rodeos exist because the riders and audiences are too fuxxing stoopid to realize you can't wrap your ass around a mammal ten times your weight no matter how many times you try.......


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...




If you ever make a valid point it will be fully accredited to a typo.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Rodeos involve horses, not your wife.
And unlike your wife, to be successful on a bull, you only have to ride it for 7 seconds or so.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



So you're into Rodeo and internet sites with the word Uber in them and that sounds real gay.....but when are you actually going to post something other than your opinion that pertains to the subject of this thread.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 8, 2010)

As much as I truly believe that Jay Canuck is one of the most ignorant posters at USMB I also have to say that I had the opportunity of working with the Canadian Army on 2 different occasions. And I found them very professional and was glad to have them on our side.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



I did, many times earlier in the thread and was only met with insults, so i decided to join in with the insults.

BTW - If you (and even you curve)do get down this way I will take you to the rodeo AND to the best Mexican joint in town.

I have tried several times to actually discuss 911 with clownlite and the rest, creativewetdreams, 911insidenutjob, even terral, but all i get is the name calling and insults, which amuses me, so I do that instead.

It's not like we can actually solve anything here anyway, might as well be entertained.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


You need to read the following, and then explain to us how Bush was able to get Sadaam to lie himself into war, SERIOUSLY!

Interrogator Shares Saddam's Confessions - 60 Minutes - CBS News

Now, when your done reading this, and after you've explained this "vast conspiracy", how about taking a walk to your local gas station, check the prices per gallon, and tell us all how this was all about oil.

This ought to be fucking entertaining!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> As much as I truly believe that Jay Canuck is one of the most ignorant posters at USMB I also have to say that I had the opportunity of working with the Canadian Army on 2 different occasions. And I found them very professional and was glad to have them on our side.



I'm sure most here really give a fuck what a bloated gasbag like you believes but thanx for a Canadian Armed Forces shoutout anyways.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > United Airlines Flight 93
> ...


yeah, and funny how they did all this to invade Iraq, but blamed it on Bin Ladin(in Afghanistan) 

jay has several screws loose


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


again, your tutorial might be titled that, but the mode it tells you to turn off is OFFLINE

dipshit


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> As much as I truly believe that Jay Canuck is one of the most ignorant posters at USMB I also have to say that I had the opportunity of working with the Canadian Army on 2 different occasions. And I found them very professional and was glad to have them on our side.


yes, Jay is an embarrassment to most Canadians


----------



## Fizz (Mar 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I truly believe that Jay Canuck is one of the most ignorant posters at USMB I also have to say that I had the opportunity of working with the Canadian Army on 2 different occasions. And I found them very professional and was glad to have them on our side.
> ...



he's not canadian. he had an egg mcmuffin with canadian bacon and thought that made him a canadian.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


is that what your Canadian friends tell you?


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> *[SIZE=+1]Sorry Rove, Bush Lied About Iraq[/SIZE]*
> by Robert Parry
> *Link*
> * Excerpt:*
> ...



Is there a reason we should give a shit about this left wing blog's opinion?


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...





It's just so absurd how these radicals post left wing blog's opinion as fact, but dismiss actual documented evidence so easily.


----------



## CMike (Mar 8, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> Saudi Arabia and Dubya were very friendly!



So?


----------

